#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  نبضات من قلب اكتوبر

## gamalelnagar197

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا فى سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون فرحين بما ءاتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون* 

*صدق الله العظيم*

*اعزائى* 

*هذه نبضات من قلب أكتوبر كتبها الرجال بدمائهم وأرواحهم ولولا وعدى لابنتي الحبيبة مها ما اقتربت منهم خشية ألا أوفيهم حقهم فالتمسوا لي العذر إذا قصرت كلماتي فما فعلوه اكبر من كل الكلمات* 

*سأقترب منهم واقرأ عليكم ما سجلته المراجع وما سمعته منهم فهى كلمات أسجلها للتاريخ* 

*ولكن قبل أن أترككم اسمحوا لي وليغفروا لي أن أقول أنى عندما سألتهم جميعا هل إذا عاد التاريخ أدراجه هل ستكررون ما فعلتم رغم كل ما حدث لكم وبكم فى هذه السنين* 

*ولم اندهش وهم يجمعون جميعا على كلمة نعم*

*أتسمعين يا مها*

*أتسمعين يا ايمى ميشو* 

*أتسمعين يا سارة* 

*أتسمعين يا داريا* 

*أتسمعين يا بسنت* 

*أتسمعون يا كل أجيال الغضب*

*لو عاد التاريخ أدراجه سيكرر هؤلاء الرجال ما فعلوه من أجلكم دون أن يتساءل احدهم بكام ومقابل إيه* 

*الآن اسمحوا لي أن أترككم معهم* 

*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*سقوط السوبرمان الاسرائيلى 1 * 

*وجهات نظر*

*بعد حرب يونيو 1967 أطلقت وسائل الإعلام على المقاتل الإسرائيلي لقب المقاتل السوبرمان الذى لا يقهر وقد كان كذلك فعلا كما أوضحت فى الورقة السابقة قصتى مع حرب أكتوبر ولكنهم لم يكتفوا بذلك بل نسجوا عنه العديد من الأساطير وروت عنه العديد من الحكايات وتاهت الحقيقة* 

*وظهرت عدة وجهات نظر اسمحوا لي أن اعرضها عليكم قبل أن أريكم حقيقة هؤلاء الذين قهروا ذلك السوبرمان الذى لا يقهر وأروى لكم كيف سقط*



*فى شهر يونيو 1973 انعقد المؤتمر الاقتصادي فى إسرائيل ووقف الجنرال موشي ديان وزير دفاع إسرائيل وبطلها القومي أمام المؤتمر ليعلن الأتي* 

*طالما أن لنا جنودا إسرائيليين وان قناة السويس هى حدودنا العسكرية وان العرب هم أعداؤنا* 

*فسنكون دائما بخير*

*كانت هذه هى نظرتهم إلينا*



*وفى 20 يوليو 1973 وعلى صفحات جريدة معا ريف الإسرائيلية صرح الجنرال شارون بالآتي*

*إن إسرائيل الآن قوة عسكرية عظمى . فأي دولة أوروبية اضعف منها عسكريا . وإنني أرى انه ليس هناك أي هدف عسكري أو مدني من الخرطوم إلى بغداد والجزائر بما في ذلك الأراضي الليبية إلا ويستطيع الجيش الإسرائيلي غزوه في خلال أسبوع واحد*

*وكانت هذه نظرتهم لأنفسهم*



*فى شهر أغسطس 1973 صدر التحليل الأخير للميزان العسكري عام 73/74 عن المعهد الدولي للدراسات الاستراتيجية بلندن وقد جاء فيه : إن التفوق الجوى الإسرائيلي قد تدعم بدرجة كبيرة وانه من دواعي فخر إسرائيل أن لديها أفضل الطيارين فى العالم*



*وفى شهر ديسمبر 1972 نشر مراسل صحيفة التايمز البريطانية من القاهرة يقول : إن الجيش المصري ليس مستعدا على الإطلاق للقتال . ومنذ غادر الجنود والخبراء الروس مصر فإنهم اخذوا معهم جزءا لا يستهان به من أسلحتهم الحديثة ففقد الجيش المصري ليس فقط قدرته الهجومية بل أيضا قدرته على الدفاع* 

*وكانت هذه نظرة العالم إليهم والينا حتى أكتوبر 1973*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*سقوط السوبرمان الاسرائيلى 2 * 

*وجاء السادس من أكتوبر*

*وعرفت المخابرات الإسرائيلية في فجر السادس من أكتوبر أن هناك شئ ما يجرى بالشرق الأوسط بعد أن أبلغتها شخصية عربية هامة ( الملك حسين ملك الأردن)بنية مصر وسوريا الهجوم على إسرائيل فى ذلك اليوم فأعلنت إسرائيل التعبئة العامة في العاشرة من صباح السادس من أكتوبر تحسبا لهجوم مصري منتظر أن يتم في السادسة مساء*

*وفى الثانية ظهرا وقبل أن يتم استكمال استدعاء الاحتياطي الإسرائيلي بدأت الحرب وأعلن موشى ديان وزير دفاع إسرائيل وبطلها القومي إننا سنلاحق هؤلاء العرب وسنلحق بهم هزيمة كاملة _سوف نضربهم ضربا شديدا _وسنسحق كليتهم . إن تحقيق النصر على هؤلاء العرب لا يحتاج إلى شهور أو أسابيع أو حتى أيام . إنها مسألة ساعات فقط ريثما يتم استكمال استدعاء احتياطي الجيش الإسرائيلي*

*ومر السادس من أكتوبر*

*وأشرقت شمس السابع من أكتوبر*

*وتوالى وصول الاحتياطي الإسرائيلي إلى الجبهة المصرية* 

*واتصل هنرى كيسنجر وزير خارجية أمريكا بجولدا مائير رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل وسألها عن الموقف فقالت له أعطني أربعا وعشرون ساعة أخرى لكي يتمكن جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي من حل أزمة المساكن والمواصلات فى مصر وذلك بإلقاء جيشها كله فى قناة السويس*

*وجاء الثامن من أكتوبر*

*واكتمل حشد الاحتياطي الإسرائيلي فى سيناء وانتفض السوبرمان الإسرائيلي مزمجرا عن أنيابه* 

*وصرح دافيد اليعازر رئيس أركان الجيش الإسرائيلي إننا سوف نطارد المصريين فى كل مكان .. سنلاحقهم .. وسنسحق عظامهم* 

*وحبس العالم كله أنفاسه انبهارا بالمارد الإسرائيلي الغاضب وشفقة على مصير المصريين وما سيحدث لهم على يد مقاتلي الجيش الإسرائيلي السوبرمان الذي لا يقهر \' وذكريات معارك هزيمة الخامس من يونيو 1967 ماثلة فى أذهان العالم \'*

*وصدرت أوامر القيادة الإسرائيلية إلى قواتها للقيام بهجومها المضاد الرئيسي وتلقين المصريين الدرس النهائي* 

*وتصور الجميع أن التاريخ توقف ليكتب السطر الأخير فى تاريخ الحضارة المصرية وكيف انتهت على يد الجيش الإسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر* 

*ولكن إيزيس كان لها رأى آخر*

*وهذا حديثنا غدا*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنا يحرق اسرائيل علي الامريكان علي كل اعدائنا واعداء الاسلام

انكل جمال مش عايزة حضرتك تتوقف . في انتظار باقي نبضات اكتوبر علي احر من الجمر

علي فكرة

جالي محضر يقولي ايزيس رافعة عليكي قضية رد شرف الظاهر خدت خبر باللي حضرتك قولته 

ياريت لو تعرف محامي شاطر عشان هاخد فيها تأبيدة

لك جزيل الشكر وفي انتظار البقية

تلميذة شضليه

----------


## لحظة صدق

*عمو الحبيب شكرا  على تلك النبضات

نعم شعرنا بها واحسسناها 
والله مجهودك لايقدر بكلمات ولا توجد كلمات شكر توفى حقك 

 انت عارف بس اررررررررررجوك الخط
فعلا لازم اعمل نظارة

ارحمنى  اسمع انت عليك ترسل لى المشاركة وانا انزلهالك 


انتظر القادم  فعلا لحظات ونبضات   قراناها واستمتعنا بها 

شكرا لك عمو الحبيب  على هذا المجهود
انت بعت الفيل ولا ايه دخلت القاعة مش لقية الفيل 


مها*


مها

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ربنا يحرق اسرائيل علي الامريكان علي كل اعدائنا واعداء الاسلام
> 
> انكل جمال مش عايزة حضرتك تتوقف . في انتظار باقي نبضات اكتوبر علي احر من الجمر
> 
> علي فكرة
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الفل يا سارة
انت رائعة 
عارفة يا سارة الراجل اللى قهر السوبرمان الاسرائيلى ده عايش فى بور سعيد
اسمه يسرى عماره 
ساكمل لك قصته 
لكن امانه لو حد راح بور سعيد يسلم لى عليه ويبوس لى ايديه 
اما ايزيس فانا اراها فيكم جميعا 
روحها فيكم جميعا يا جيل الغضب 
انتظرى للنهاية انا واثق انها ستعجبك لانهم رجال من وطنك 
عارفة يا ساةر مصريين زينا 
بنشوفهم فى الشارع والنادى والقهوة وفى بيوتنا 
مصريين مننا 
لكنهم رفضوا قبول الذل والمهانة
وده الفرق 
لو اردنا نستطيع ان نقهر كل المستحيلات كما فعلوا 
فقط ان نريد
صباحك زى الفل
والدك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *عمو الحبيب شكرا على تلك النبضات
> 
> نعم شعرنا بها واحسسناها 
> والله مجهودك لايقدر بكلمات ولا توجد كلمات شكر توفى حقك 
> 
> انت عارف بس اررررررررررجوك الخط
> فعلا لازم اعمل نظارة
> 
> ارحمنى اسمع انت عليك ترسل لى المشاركة وانا انزلهالك 
> ...


ماما مها

اتمنى فعلا ان اكون قد نجحت فى نقلك الى تلك الايم العظيمة من تاريخنا
اتمنى ان اكون قد جسدت لك ما حدث 
هم ابناؤك يا ايزيس العظيمة رفضوا الذل والمهانة وفضلوا الاستشهاد على حياة الذل فكتب لهم النصر 
اتمنى ان يعجبك ما بقى منها 
مازلت انتظر مكافأتى 
صباحك زى الفل 
ابنك المشاغب 
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*سقوط السوبرمان الاسرائيلى 3* *السوبرمان في عرين الأسد*

*كان الجنرال أدان قائد المجموعة 162 قتال من الجيش الإسرائيلي أحد اثنين من القادة الإسرائيليين الذين ألقيت على عاتقهم مهمة كتابة السطر الأخير من تاريخ الحضارة المصرية وذلك بقيامة بالقضاء على القوات المصرية فى مواجهته ثم تقدمه بقواته والاستيلاء على الكوبري المصري على قناة السويس فى منطقة الفردان شمال مدينة الإسماعيلية والعبور عليه إلى غرب القناة لاستكمال تدمير القوات المصرية غرب قناة السويس والاستيلاء على مدينتي بور سعيد والإسماعيلية بالتعاون مع قوات الجنرال شارون والاستيلاء على شريط من الأرض بعمق 40 كيلو متر لتامين إعادة فتح قناة السويس للملاحة الدولية لصالح إسرائيل كخطوة جديدة على طريق إنشاء إسرائيل الكبرى من النيل للفرات ..أحلام كبيرة وخطة محكمة يملكون أحدث الدبابات والطائرات والأسلحة الأمريكية لتنفيذها*



*ولم يضيع الجنرال أدان وقته فهو يعرف أن العالم يحبس أنفاسه وينتظر ليرى كتابة الفصل الأخير من التاريخ الفرعوني .* 

*وأصدر أوامره إلى جنوده بالانطلاق لتنفيذ المهمة* 

*وعند ظهر الثامن من أكتوبر نجحت إحدى مجموعات استطلاع الفرقة الثانية مشاه المصرية فى اكتشاف قوة للعدو الإسرائيلي تقدر ب 75 دبابة عبارة عن اللواء 271 مدرع إسرائيلي ( اشتهر باسم اللواء 190 مدرع ) بقيادة العقيد نيتكا متجمعة أمام مواجهة الفرقة* 

*والتقطت القوات المصرية إشارة أرسلها العقيد نيتكا إلى قائده الجنرال أدان تفيد استعداد اللواء الإسرائيلي لبدء الهجوم بأقصى سرعة بعد عشرين دقيقة* 

*ولضيق الوقت اتخذ العميد حسن أبو سعدة \'أسد الفردان\' قائد الفرقة المصرية قرارا جريئا غير مسبوق وكان يقضى بالسماح للعدو باختراق الموقع الدفاعي لفرقته حتى يصل إلى مسافة ثلاثة كيلو مترات من قناة السويس ثم قفل ثغرة الاختراق وتدمير العدو داخل الموقع الدفاعي*

*ولتنفيذ قراره أمر أن تسمح مقدمة الفرقة لدبابات العدو بالمرور بينها على أن تقوم مؤخرة الفرقة بصده وتثبيته أمامها ثم تقوم مقدمة الفرقة بقفل الثغرة بينها لمنع دبابات العدو من الانسحاب*



*وفى الساعة الثانية عشرة والنصف انطلق اللواء المدرع الإسرائيلي بأوامر من الجنرال أدان وبسرعة بلغت أربعين كيلو متر فى الساعة ليهاجم الفرقة الثانية المشاة المصرية لتدميرها والاستيلاء على الكوبري عند الفردان وليلقن المصريين الدرس الأخير فى تاريخهم*

*وحمل الأثير صوت العقيد نيتكا يزف لقائده الجنرال أدان نجاحه فى اختراق الدفاعات المصرية وانتشى الجنرال أدان من السعادة فهو كعسكري محترف يعلم أن عقيدة القتال المصرية تحتم القضاء على العدو أمام الدفاعات وعدم السماح له باختراقها* 

*ومعنى نجاح قواته فى اختراق الدفاعات المصرية أن هذه الدفاعات ستتهاوى واحدة وراء الأخرى وجاء صوت العقيد نيتكا ليزيد من سعادة قائده عندما اخبره انه يرى قناة السويس وكوبري الفردان بعينيه وأرسل الجنرال أدان بالبشرى إلى تل أبيب أن قواته على مرمى النظر من قناة السويس* 

*وعمت الفرحة مركز القيادة الإسرائيلي فى تل أبيب واخذ كبار القادة يهنئون بعضهم البعض فها هو جيش الدفاع ينهى ما بدأه في معارك يونيو 1976*



*ولكن على ضفة قناة السويس وفى عرين الأسد \' داخل موقع دفاع الفرقة الثانية المصرية\' كان المنظر مختلفا فقد قامت قوات مؤخرة الفرقة بصد الدبابات الإسرائيلية وإيقاف تقدمها وفى نفس الوقت قامت قوات مقدمة الفرقة بقفل ثغرة الاختراق لمنع هروب الدبابات الإسرائيلية* 

*وفتح الجحيم أبوابه بأوامر من العميد حسن أبو سعده* 

*وخلال ثلاثة عشر دقيقة فقط تم سحق وتدمير اللواء المدرع الإسرائيلي بعد تدمير 63 ثلاثة وستون دبابة و30 ثلاثون عربة مدرعة وتم الاستيلاء على 8 ثمانية دبابات سليمة* 

*وهكذا سقط السوبرمان في عرين الأسد* 

*وتبخرت كل الأحلام الإسرائيلية أمام عبقرية وشجاعة العميد حسن أبو سعدة ورجاله وتعالى صراخ الضباط والقادة الإسرائيليين الرحمة يا مصري*

*وهذا حديثنا غدا*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذى النابض بالوطنية
أنا فى إنتظار كل النبضات 
بكل شوق وبكل لهفة
وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا على مجهودك الواضح لغرس روح الوطنية فى الأجيال الصاعدة



> أتسمعين يا مها
> 
> أتسمعين يا ايمى ميشو 
> 
> أتسمعين يا سارة 
> 
> أتسمعين يا داريا 
> 
> أتسمعين يا بسنت 
> ...


سيدى 
رجال مصر هم رجال مصر
يتكررون فى كل الأجيال بعظمتهم وشموخهم
حتى وإن لاح فى الأفق غير ذلك
النار التى تحت الرماد
لمحتها فى عيون زملائى فى مركز التدريب عندما كنت مجندا
بمجرد أن سلموا لكل واحد منا بندقية تعليم أولى
أحسست بأن تلك البنادق فى أيدى زملائى أصبحت كالمدافع الرشاشة من فرط حماسهم
إن قدر رجال هذا البلد الطيب أن يظلوا هم الملجأ والملاذ الذى تحتمى فيه الأمة عند الشدائد
والأيام دائما ما تثبت ذلك

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> أستاذى النابض بالوطنية
> أنا فى إنتظار كل النبضات 
> بكل شوق وبكل لهفة
> وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا على مجهودك الواضح لغرس روح الوطنية فى الأجيال الصاعدة
> 
> سيدى 
> رجال مصر هم رجال مصر
> يتكررون فى كل الأجيال بعظمتهم وشموخهم
> حتى وإن لاح فى الأفق غير ذلك
> ...


الله عليك يا احمد وعلى كلامك
هى دى روح مصر التى احلم بها
ربنا يكرمك 
اتمنى ان تسود هذه الروح كل ابناء مصر 
تلك الروح هى اثمن ما نمتلك
شكرا لك يا سيدى 
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## على درويش

*الله اكبر بسم الله بسم الله


ياه والله كاننا عايشين النصر لحظه بلحظه
شكرا لك ايها الاديب القائد 
وننتظر باقى الاحداث
لك تحياتى
على*

----------


## ريتا

*جمال النجار* 

*سافرت معك عبر الحدود من نقطه لنقطه**ومن حلم لحلم* *لم احياه ولم ارى نتائجه تتجسم في حريه بلادكم**فبلادي ما تزالي تضحي بالروح تلو الروح حالمه بلحظه انتصار* *نعرف ما معنى ان نفرح لانتصار فعند تفجير اي دبابه او اقتحام اي معسكر**نقفز من اماكننا نصرخ* *الله اكبر**الله اكبر**الله اكبر**الله اكبر يا شعبا عظيما سبقنا بالنضال علمنا الكفاح ربما نحن واياكم ممن بقينا من شعوب الارض التي تعرف معنى الوطن* *فهنيئا لنا بشعب شقيق يملك من التاريخ ما نفخر به حتى اجيال قادمه كثيره * *يا اروع شعوب الارض شكرا لان نضالكم و عزه نفسكم تعطينا الامل وانتصاراتكم على هذا الكيان الغاشم تعطينا الامل**ان في الغد القريب ربما سنرى الانتصار و نفرح به مثلما فرحتم  * *رغم اني اعلم ان نهايه هذه القصه كانت فرحه منقوصه * *لان القدس ما تزال في الاسر* *اكمل يا جمال سمعنا صوت الرصاص* *ريتا ابنة القدس الشريف*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

[QUOTE=على درويش]*الله اكبر بسم الله بسم الله


ياه والله كاننا عايشين النصر لحظه بلحظه
شكرا لك ايها الاديب القائد 
وننتظر باقى الاحداث
لك تحياتى
عل
استاذى الفاضل واخى الكريم المهندس على درويش
الان اشعر بمصر الاصيلة فى كلماتى
اشكرك على كلماتك الرائعة التى اتمنى ان استحقها
خشيت كثيرا الاقتراب من هؤلاء الرجال 
خشية الا اوفيهم حقهم 
ولكن اعمل ايه فى مها 
المهم تجاسرت واقتربت منهم
واتمنى ان اوفق فى محاولة مجرد محاولة وصفهم
وكلماتك ستكون دليلى هل نجحت ام لا
رغم تاكدى انهم اكبر من كل الكلمات
شكرا لك يا سيدى 
تعرف فيهم شبه كثير منك 
ارى فيك يسرى عمارة كثيرا 
بنفس جدعنتك وعبقريتك 
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *جمال النجار* 
> 
> *سافرت معك عبر الحدود من نقطه لنقطه**ومن حلم لحلم* *لم احياه ولم ارى نتائجه تتجسم في حريه بلادكم**فبلادي ما تزالي تضحي بالروح تلو الروح حالمه بلحظه انتصار* *نعرف ما معنى ان نفرح لانتصار فعند تفجير اي دبابه او اقتحام اي معسكر**نقفز من اماكننا نصرخ* *الله اكبر**الله اكبر**الله اكبر**الله اكبر يا شعبا عظيما سبقنا بالنضال علمنا الكفاح ربما نحن واياكم ممن بقينا من شعوب الارض التي تعرف معنى الوطن* *فهنيئا لنا بشعب شقيق يملك من التاريخ ما نفخر به حتى اجيال قادمه كثيره * *يا اروع شعوب الارض شكرا لان نضالكم و عزه نفسكم تعطينا الامل وانتصاراتكم على هذا الكيان الغاشم تعطينا الامل**ان في الغد القريب ربما سنرى الانتصار و نفرح به مثلما فرحتم  * *رغم اني اعلم ان نهايه هذه القصه كانت فرحه منقوصه * *لان القدس ما تزال في الاسر* *اكمل يا جمال سمعنا صوت الرصاص* *ريتا ابنة القدس الشريف*


ريتا 
ايتها المقدسية الثائرة العاشقة
اشكرك على كلماتك الرائعة
ريتا
المعركة لم تنتهى بعد 
مازالت الحر بدائرة وان خفت صوت رصاصها عندنا 
القدس وفلسطين كلها فى قلوبنا 
لو ذهبتى الى موضوعى تاريخ مصر سترين ان اهم ما كان يحرص عليه الفراعنة لتامين مصر هو تامين فلسطين
فلسطين هى قلب مصر 
والقدس هى قدس اقداسنا 
سيدتى 
نحن نستمد منكم انتم الامل 
منكم نستمد الامل ان ياتى يوم فيه تعود مصر لتسترد قلبها الذى تركناه هناك عندكم 
نسترده بان تستردوا حريتكم 
امل ستظل قلوبنا تحمله دائما
ونظل نتطلع اليه دائما 
ان ياتى اليوم الذى نسترد فيه فلسطين 
لا تنسى الدعاء لى بالاقصى 
وتعرفين دعائى
مساءك زى الفل
جمال النجار

----------


## الصاعق

جيت متأخر يا عم جمال
زي ما بيقوا في الجيش
استمر
الصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*سقوط السوبرمان الاسرائيلى4* 

*السوبرمان فى الأسر*

*النقيب / يسرى أحمد عمارة* 

*ضابط مصرى شاب من أولاد المصريين العاديين البسطاء الطيبين كان يشغل منصب قائد سرية المدافع المضادة للدبابات باللواء 117 مشاة مؤخرة الفرقة الثانية المشاة المصرية*

*لم يدعى البطولة يوما ولم يصف نفسه بأنه سوبرمان لا يقهر* 

*اشترك بسريته فى صد الدبابات الإسرائيلية وبعد تدمير اللواء المدرع الاسرائيلى تقدم بسريته لمطاردة بقايا العدو* 

*وأثناء تقدمة أصيب بعدة طلقات فى يده اليمنى* 

*ونتركه يروى فيقول*

*رأيت ثلاثة من الجنود اليهود مختبئين فى حفرة وهم الذين اصابونى ولم استطع استخدام البندقية لإصابة يدى اليمنى فأخرجت خزنة البندقية بيدى اليسرى ( فى ملابس المقاتل يكون هناك أكثر من خزنة احتياطية للبندقية) وهجمت عليهم وقتلت احدهم بان ضربته فى رأسه بالخزنة الحديدية وحضر الشهيد الجندي / محمد حسان واشترك معى فى قتل الآخرين . ونظرت حولى فوجدت أربعة آخرين فى حفرة مجاورة يشاهدون المعركة ثم رفعوا أيديهم وتقدموا نحوى وصرخ احدهم بالعربية الرحمة يا مصرى .. أنا أسير .. أنا العقيد عساف ياجورى قائد اللواء 190 مدرع ( أتضح بعد ذلك أثناء التحقيق معه انه ليس قائد اللواء وان اللواء اسمه 210 مدرع وليس 190 وانه قال ذلك لينقذ نفسه من الموت ).. أنا أسير .. الرحمة يا مصرى*

*فتقدمت منه وأخذت سلاحه*

*وأمرت محمد حسان يأخذ سلاح الآخرين* 

*وأخذتهم أسرى إلى قيادة الكتيبة*

*وكان الإرهاق قد بلغ بى حدا كبيرا نتيجة كمية الدماء الكبيرة التى نزفتها فتم نقلى إلى مستشفى القصاصين العسكرى حيث تلقيت علاجا مبدئيا ونظرا لشدة الإصابة تم نقلى إلى احد مستشفيات القاهرة* 

*ولكن حالتى النفسية ساءت لإصرار الأطباء على منعى من مغادرة المستشفى لشدة الإصابة وكنت أريد اللحاق بجنودى الذين كانوا يخوضون معارك شرسة ضد العدو . ولم يخفف من أحزانى النداء الذى وجهه العميد حسن أبو سعده قائد الفرقة وكان عنوانه معركة تدمير اللواء 190 المدرع الاسرائيلى وقال فى نهايته \' كما أحيى النقيب يسرى احمد عمارة الجريح ومجموعته التى أسرت قائد اللواء 190 المدرع*

*واسأل*

*أيعنى ما قلته أن عساف ياجورى لم يحاول انقاذ جنوده أثناء اشتباكك معهم* 

*وانه استسلم لك هو وثلاثة من ضباطه وجنوده بكامل أسلحتهم ومعداتهم وأنت مصاب بعدما شاهدوا معركتك مع الإسرائيليين الثلاثة* 

*وبكل بساطة يجيب نعم*

*وفى مساء الثامن من أكتوبر 1973 سجل التاريخ بحروف من نور ظهور العقيد / عساف ياجورى فى تليفزيون القاهرة أسيرا بعد استسلامه المهين وهو بكامل سلاحه وعدته وحوله ضباطه وجنوده لضابط مصرى مصاب خوفا ورعبا من مواجهته* 

*ويفتح التاريخ أوراقه ليكتب فصل جديد من تاريخ المصريين ويسجل المحادثة التليفونية التى دارت بين جولدا مائير رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل وبين هنرى كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكية صباح التاسع من أكتوبر 1973*

*جولدا مائير: أنقذوا إسرائيل ..إن الموت يأكل جنودنا .. إن كل ساعة تأخير تكلفنا الكثير جدا أنقذوا إسرائيل من الانهيار.. لقد فقدنا 400 دبابة وأكثر من 78 طائرة* 

*هنرى كيسنجر : مسز مائير أنت لم تفقدى 400 دبابة فقط .. أنت خسرتى الحرب كلها*

*وهكذا سقط السوبرمان الاسرائيلى وانتهت أسطورته وعرف العالم كله حقيقة المقاتل الاسرائيلى السوبرمان الذى لا يقهر وكيف قهره المصريون* 

*بس امانة اللى يروح بورسعيد ويشوف يسرى عماره يسلم لى عليه ويبوس لى ايديه ويقوله مصر كلها فاكراك وفى ننى العين شيلاك*

*وجمع التاريخ أوراقه واستكمل مسيرته ليسجل بطولات أخرى لأبناء مصر* 

*ولكنه توقف ثانية وانحنى احتراما وإجلالا للرائد / محمد زرد*

*وهو حديثنا غدا عن الفرسان عندما يعشقون* 

*جمال النجار*

----------


## الصاعق

الحقني يا عم جممال بقصة البطل عادل يسري
الصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> الحقني يا عم جممال بقصة البطل عادل يسري
> الصاعق


اخى العزيز احمد
العميد عادل يسرى حكى قصته كلها فى كتابه الرائع رحلة الساق المعلقة 
حيث كان قائداا للواء 112 مشاه المصرى واصيب بطلقة دبابة بترت ساقه والتف حوله رجاله فصرخ فيهم بكلمته الرائعة اللى بيبحنى بجد يجيب تارى 
واشتعلت ارض سيناء بغضب رجال اللواء 112 مشاه 
واخدوا بثار قائدهم العظيم 
وتم نقله الى المستشفى حيث كتب الله له الحياة 
واصدر كتابه الرائع رحلة الساق المعلقة 
ولكنى آليت على نفسى ان احكى قصة الرجال الذين لا يعرفهم احد ولم تسلط عليهم الاضواء كما يستحقون 
انتظر ستجد اكثر من عادل يسرى ستجد قصص للاسف وجدتها فى مذكرات القادة الاسرائيليين وبحثت عنهم ووجدتهم وسالتهم وتاكدت مما حدث 
وانبهرت به وسجلته وساقراه عليكم 
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## daria

يدخل المدرس الفصل 
_عايزكم تكتبوا عن حرب اكتوبر
وانا معاكو باخد الكاميرا لاخر الفصل وهناك تجلس دعاء وشلتها
_اكتوبر تاني ،ماصدقنا خدنا اليوم دة اجازة نيجي اليوم اللي بعديه عايز موضوع عن اكتوبر كويس اني عملت حسابي ادي اهوه ورق من جرنال امبارح فين الست ايمان الفكيكة بتاعة الكلام دة(دي انا احم احم)
_خير يا دعاء عايزة ايه
_فين موضوعك بتاع اكتوبر 
_كتبته بس مش من الجرائد 
_امال منين 
_اما يكمل اقريه
طبعا لم يجدالمدرس موضوعات قيمة تسحق القراءة فمنذ بدأعمله كمدرس للغة العربية وفي هذا اليوم من كل عام يأمر الطلبة ان يكتبوا عن حرب اكتوبر ولا يجدالا نفس الكلمات
وبعض الايات القرانيه الكريمة وكأن الكلمات حتى الكلمات نفذت من اولئك الشباب بينما يظهر الجديد دائما في عالم التفاهة والروشنة
او ربما اصابهم الملل من الكلام عن التاريخ وبداخلهم امنيةالحاضرولكنه ينفض تلك الفكرة فورا فلا يبدون كذلك
يسمع تعليقاتهم الساخرة على الافلام الوطينة فدعاء لم يخرسها شيء بعد
_شوفتوا الحتة لما مات دول تلاقيهم خدوا 2 كيلو اوطة عشان يعملوا الدم دة
_لا لا والا الموسيقى اللي بتنزل خلفية
_صحيح ميادة ليه ماجتش النهاردة 
اليوم اللي بعده
_ ميادة كنتي فين يا بنتي
_كنا في حفلة امبارح عن اكتوبر 
_يادي اكتوبر
_من فضلك يا دعاء انا بابا استشهد فيه ياريت اسمع احترام اكتر من كدة
_اكيد انا اسفه 
ومن يومها وانا فاكرة ميادة وكان نفسي تحيكلنا ساعتها عن الموضوع دة خاصة ان الشلة كلهاحالها انصلح الحمد لله
لدرجة ان دعاء دخلت قسم تاريخ وبقت وطنية فوق العادة 
اشوفها خارجة معايا من المكتبة واشجعهاوهي  في ايدها كتب سياسية ضخمة جدا
وبتلخصهالنا وتكلمنا فيها 
وكنت انا دايما كتب الادب والروايات وصديقة تالتة في علم النفس وغيرها كانت مراسلتنا فعلا وكانت دايما تقولنا حتى نسأل عليهم ونشوف اخبارهم (تقصد الفلسطينين)
دايما نقول احنا اللي بعدهم ومسيرنا نعمل حاجة 
نتكلم كتير اوي عن الاغاني والروشنة بس بردة الجرح الموجود وبنحاول نداويه.
ماتخافش يا استاذ جمال احنا اللي بعدهم بإذن الله

هل تحس كلماتي؟
انهاصادقة
  واقسم لك اننا مازلنا على العهد 
.حضرتك قولتلي انتي قائدة جيل الغضب 
انا لم اعد غاضبة 
هل تعرف لم؟
لن اكتوبر لم تعد لنا 
مجرد موضوع تعبير
الامر اكبر من هذا
واسأل اصدقائى
اسفة على الاطالة

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

> هل تحس كلماتي؟
> انهاصادقة
> واقسم لك اننا مازلنا على العهد 
> .حضرتك قولتلي انتي قائدة جيل الغضب 
> انا لم اعد غاضبة 
> هل تعرف لم؟
> لن اكتوبر لم تعد لنا 
> مجرد موضوع تعبير
> الامر اكبر من هذا
> ...


*لابد ان تظلي غاضبة يا ابنتي داريا حتي نستعيد أمجاد اكتوبر والتي نقل لنا الثائر العزيز جمال النجار نبضات عن أبطالها الحقيقيين والذين لم يسمع عنهم غالبية الشعب المصري حتي لا تتحول اكتوبر فعلا الي موضوع تعبير يختزل كل امجادها في الضربة الجوية الاولي وقائد هذه الضرية رغم اعترافنا جميعا بأهميتها ودقة تنفيذها .. لابد ان تظلي غاضبة يابنيتي فالغضب هو سبب نجاحنا في اكتوبر ..الغضب علي العدو الصهيوني والغضب من انفسنا ومما حدث في 67 .. الغضب مطلوب احيانا عندما تدلهم الامور .. ونحن نحتاج الي عبور ثاني هذه الايام .. العبور نحو المستقبل والحضارة والانتاج والعدالة والحرية .. لابد ان تغضبي يا بنيتي ونشاركك جميعا الغضب لما وصل اليه حالنا رغم تضحيات ابطال اكتوبر في سبيل مصر ومستقبلها ..ان الاستاذ جمال النجار قد قد اوقد في الغضب بموضوعه الرائع عن اكتوبر دون ان يدري لاننا خنا ابطال اكتوبر العظام ولم نعبر بمصر الي مكانتها المستحقة بعد عبورهم العظيم في 73 ..لقد ضحوا بحياتهم ونحن خذلناهم وارجو ان تسامحني يا أخي ..لقد خذلناهم .. لقد خذلناهم .. أسأل الله ان يعيد لنا روح اكتوبر* ::

----------


## atefhelal

*مداخلة جميلة من داريا وجمالها فى رأيى هو فى صدقها ولطافة مدخلهاورقة ملمسها رغم مابها من رفض ساخر يختفى بين سطورها، وتعليق أجمل من الدكتور عمرو تميز برصانته وجكمته ..
 أتذكر أن مدرسى اللغة العربية أيامنا كانوا يتعمدون ربطنا بالحاضر والمسثقبل انطلاقا من ماضينا وتقاليدنا ، وانطلاقا من ذواتنا ومشاعرنا الشخصية أيضا .. فكانوا يطلبون منا مواضيعا نكتبها تبدأ بكلمات "تصور" ، "تخيل" ، "وجدت نفسك فجأة .. فاكتب ماهو " ، "بماذا تحلم  لمصر أو لمدينتك  مسقط رأسك " وهكذا... أما مدرس داريا الممل هو سبب الإحباط الذى أصاب شبابنا ، ومن سار على نهجه فى التربية والتعليم من باقى المدرسين كانوا أسبابا لعدم تواصل الأجيال وإضعاف روح الإنتماء لمصر عندأبنائنا، وذلك يتعمد ربط انتماءاتهم إلى شخص واحد أحد ودفعهم نفسيا إلى تقديسه وتأليهه ، وهذه مشكلة يعيش فيها أبناؤنا وقد تؤثر على مستقبل مصر كله .. وأدعوا الله أن يخلصنا وبخلصهم من تلك المشكلة ..*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*عندما يعشق الفرسان*
*اعزائى* 

*عندما يعشق الرجل تصبح المرأة هى أهم ما فى حياته* 

*وعندما تعشق المرأة يصبح الرجل هو كل حياتها*

*ولكن* 

*عندما يعشق الفارس فانه يهب حياته كلها إلى من أحبها* 



*واليوم موعدنا مع فارس أحب وعشق ووهب معشوقته حياته كما يتمنى كل الفرسان العاشقين* 

*أنه الشهيد الرائد /محمد زرد* 

*وقد عشق الرائد/ محمد زرد منذ نعومة أظافره* 

*عشق مصر الحلوة المعجبانية اللى كلها حنية وكان طبيعى أن يتقدم للكلية الحربية ليكون من فرسانها ويقدم لها روحة هدية* 

*ويتخرج من ضباط سلاح المشاة ويتمزق قلبه ألما وحسرة فى هزيمة يونيو 1967 وهو يرى الاندال يتآمرون عليها ويهزمونها ويحتلون أغلى أراضيها* 

*ست سنين على شط القنال يمضغ مع الرجال الصبر والمر وكان دائما اسمه قاسم مشترك فى كل العمليات الفدائية واى عملية عبور لازم يشترك فيها*

*راجل بجد وبيعشق وعايز تارها وعايز يحميها*

*وتمر السنين صعبة وأليمة وهو والرجالة محرمين الابتسامة حتى يحرروا أراضيها* 

*وتشرق شمس أكتوبر 1973*

*ويكون فى أول موجات العبور وحقد ست سنين وغضب مكتوم بينفجر فى الصدور* 

*ياه.. على لقا الأحباب… مشتاقين يا سينا . ودم كتير يرويها*

*وبعد ثلاثة أيام قتال يعرف أن الحصن الإسرائيلي رقم 149 لم يسقط بعد ومازالت القوة الإسرائيلية به تقاوم ويساندها الطيران الإسرائيلي* 

*ويتطوع لمهاجمة الحصن فقد سبق له مهاجمته أثناء حرب الاستنزاف*

*ويرفض القائد. أنت عندك مهمة تانية تنفذها يا محمد*

*ويرد محمد مهمتى نفذتها والباقى ممكن اى حد تانى يكمله لكن لازم الحصن يسقط بسرعة لان طول ماهو صامد اليهود حيفضلوا عندهم أمل* 

*ويصر زرد على موقفه ويلح على القائد*

*يا أفندم أنت عايز ليه تحرمنى من الجنة*

*لو مت حاكون شهيد وادخل الجنة وبنتى الصغيرة ربنا حيربيها أحسن منى* 

*ولو عشت أكون خدت بتار سبعة وستين*

*ويوافق القائد*

*ويتقدم زرد الرجال فهو يعرف الحصن ويعرف كل مداخله ويتمكن من عبور حقول الألغام ويقترب من الحصن رغم نيران الأعداء*

*وفجأة يفتح شباك صغير ويبرز منه رشاش يطلق نيرانه ليحصد الرجال وبدون اى تردد يرمى زرد بجسده عليه ليغلقه ويستقبل النيران فى بطنه ويلقى بقنبلة داخلة تنسف الرشاش الاسرائيلى ومن عليه* 

*ويقف العملاق وقد برزت أحشاءه فيرفعها ويدخلها بطنه بيده وباليد الأخرى يمسك بندقيته ويكون المهندسون العسكريون قد نسفوا باب الحصن الصلب فيتقدم زرد ويقتحمه ويتصدى له قائد الحصن الإسرائيلي فيقتله زرد ويتقدم مقتحما الحصن صارخا الله اكبر*

*الله اكبر من ألم الإصابة*

*الله اكبر من إسرائيل وتحصيناتها*

*الله اكبر من الأسلحة الأمريكية*

*الله اكبر من حب الحياة*

*الله اكبر من الموت*

*الله اكبر .. الله اكبر .. الله اكبر من كل شىء*

*ويلحق به الرجال وتدور معركة شرسة بالأيدي والسلاح ويتعالى صراخ اليهود ثم ينتهى وقد سقط الحصن فى يد رجال زرد ويرتفع العلم المصرى عليه* 

*وعندها فقط يبتسم زرد ويرحل إلى الجنة فى سلام* 

*هنيئا لك يا زرد بالاستشهاد*

*تحية إلى الشهيد الرائد / محمد زرد*

*اللهم تقبله من الشهداء الأحياء عند ربهم يرزقون والحقنى به*

*نلتقى الأسبوع القادم* 
*مع زهرة الشهداء الشهيد العميد / إبراهيم الرفاعى*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

فعلا ذى ما اقلت درايا 
احتفلنا بيوم 6 اكتوبر كان عبارة عن الاحتفال بالاجازة ليس اكثر
ولكنى ندمانة
ندمانة انى لم اقرا لهولاء الابطال
لم اعرف عنهم القليل

ايمى

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *يدخل المدرس الفصل*





> *_عايزكم تكتبوا عن حرب اكتوبر**وانا معاكو باخد الكاميرا لاخر الفصل وهناك تجلس دعاء وشلتها**_اكتوبر تاني ،ماصدقنا خدنا اليوم دة اجازة نيجي اليوم اللي بعديه عايز موضوع عن اكتوبر كويس اني عملت حسابي ادي اهوه ورق من جرنال امبارح فين الست ايمان الفكيكة بتاعة الكلام دة(دي انا احم احم)**_خير يا دعاء عايزة ايه**_فين موضوعك بتاع اكتوبر* *_كتبته بس مش من الجرائد* *_امال منين* *_اما يكمل اقريه**طبعا لم يجدالمدرس موضوعات قيمة تسحق القراءة فمنذ بدأعمله كمدرس للغة العربية وفي هذا اليوم من كل عام يأمر الطلبة ان يكتبوا عن حرب اكتوبر ولا يجدالا نفس الكلمات**وبعض الايات القرانيه الكريمة وكأن الكلمات حتى الكلمات نفذت من اولئك الشباب بينما يظهر الجديد دائما في عالم التفاهة والروشنة**او ربما اصابهم الملل من الكلام عن التاريخ وبداخلهم امنيةالحاضرولكنه ينفض تلك الفكرة فورا فلا يبدون كذلك**يسمع تعليقاتهم الساخرة على الافلام الوطينة فدعاء لم يخرسها شيء بعد**_شوفتوا الحتة لما مات دول تلاقيهم خدوا 2 كيلو اوطة عشان يعملوا الدم دة**_لا لا والا الموسيقى اللي بتنزل خلفية**_صحيح ميادة ليه ماجتش النهاردة* *اليوم اللي بعده**_ ميادة كنتي فين يا بنتي**_كنا في حفلة امبارح عن اكتوبر* *_يادي اكتوبر**_من فضلك يا دعاء انا بابا استشهد فيه ياريت اسمع احترام اكتر من كدة**_اكيد انا اسفه* *ومن يومها وانا فاكرة ميادة وكان نفسي تحيكلنا ساعتها عن الموضوع دة خاصة ان الشلة كلهاحالها انصلح الحمد لله**لدرجة ان دعاء دخلت قسم تاريخ وبقت وطنية فوق العادة* *اشوفها خارجة معايا من المكتبة واشجعهاوهي في ايدها كتب سياسية ضخمة جدا**وبتلخصهالنا وتكلمنا فيها* *وكنت انا دايما كتب الادب والروايات وصديقة تالتة في علم النفس وغيرها كانت مراسلتنا فعلا وكانت دايما تقولنا حتى نسأل عليهم ونشوف اخبارهم (تقصد الفلسطينين)**دايما نقول احنا اللي بعدهم ومسيرنا نعمل حاجة* *نتكلم كتير اوي عن الاغاني والروشنة بس بردة الجرح الموجود وبنحاول نداويه.**ماتخافش يا استاذ جمال احنا اللي بعدهم بإذن الله**هل تحس كلماتي؟**انهاصادقة**واقسم لك اننا مازلنا على العهد* *.حضرتك قولتلي انتي قائدة جيل الغضب* *انا لم اعد غاضبة* *هل تعرف لم؟**لن اكتوبر لم تعد لنا* *مجرد موضوع تعبير**الامر اكبر من هذا**واسأل اصدقائى**اسفة على الاطالة*


*الله عليك يا ايمان**انا لم اعد غاضبة لان اكتوبر لم يعد لنا مجرد موضوع تعبير**الله عليك**انت رائعة**اكثر ما اسعدنى ان غضبك من نفسك قد انتهى بلم يعد اكتوبر مجرد موضوع تعبير**اكثر ما اسعدنى ان يتصالح هذا الجيل مع نفسه* *وان يتوجه غضبه الى من يستحقون ان نغضب منهم**وانا واثق ان كل طاقة الغضب التى بداخلك ستعرف طريقها الصحيح الى من يستحق ذلك الغضب**حدثيهم يا ايمان عن اؤلائك الرجال* *حدثيهم عن يسرى عماره ومحمد زرد وابراهيم الرفاعى وابراهيم عبد التواب* *انهم مصريين مثلنا* *لا يختلفون عنا فى شىء**واجههم مستحيل اكبر مما يواجهكم* *ولكنهم رفضوا الاستسلام له* *واصروا على اختيار الشهادة* *فقهروا ذلك المستحيل**كما يمكنكم انتم قهر كل المستحيلات* *فقط ان تريدوا**عندما اكتب عن اكتوبر فان هدفى ليس ان اعرض صفحة مشرقة من تاريخنا فقط**ولا ان اكرم ابطال ضحوا من اجلنا فقد اكرمهم الله بالاستشهاد**ولكنى اريد ان ارسخ فى عقلك انت وجيلك كله انه يمكنكم ان تقهروا المستحيل كما قهره هؤلاء الرجال من آبائكم* *انتم تملكون نفس الروح**فقط ان تريدوا**صباحك زى الفل يا ست الكل**والدك**جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *لابد ان تظلي غاضبة يا ابنتي داريا حتي نستعيد أمجاد اكتوبر والتي نقل لنا الثائر العزيز جمال النجار نبضات عن أبطالها الحقيقيين والذين لم يسمع عنهم غالبية الشعب المصري حتي لا تتحول اكتوبر فعلا الي موضوع تعبير يختزل كل امجادها في الضربة الجوية الاولي وقائد هذه الضرية رغم اعترافنا جميعا بأهميتها ودقة تنفيذها .. لابد ان تظلي غاضبة يابنيتي فالغضب هو سبب نجاحنا في اكتوبر ..الغضب علي العدو الصهيوني والغضب من انفسنا ومما حدث في 67 .. الغضب مطلوب احيانا عندما تدلهم الامور .. ونحن نحتاج الي عبور ثاني هذه الايام .. العبور نحو المستقبل والحضارة والانتاج والعدالة والحرية .. لابد ان تغضبي يا بنيتي ونشاركك جميعا الغضب لما وصل اليه حالنا رغم تضحيات ابطال اكتوبر في سبيل مصر ومستقبلها ..ان الاستاذ جمال النجار قد قد اوقد في الغضب بموضوعه الرائع عن اكتوبر دون ان يدري لاننا خنا ابطال اكتوبر العظام ولم نعبر بمصر الي مكانتها المستحقة بعد عبورهم العظيم في 73 ..لقد ضحوا بحياتهم ونحن خذلناهم وارجو ان تسامحني يا أخي ..لقد خذلناهم .. لقد خذلناهم .. أسأل الله ان يعيد لنا روح اكتوبر*


 
اخى العزيز واستاذى الفاضل الدكتور عمرو
اشكرك على ردك الكريم الذى اتفق معه
نعم خذلنا ابطال اكتوبر واهدرنا بغباءنا واستسلامنا انتصارهم 
قضينا على تلك الروح التى اشعلوا جذوتها بارواحهم ودمائهم 
بل اهنا كل ما تركوه لنا من امجاد وتضحيات
اتمنى معك ان تعود تلك الروح
وما كتبت هذه الكلمات الا من اجل ذلك
ان نوقن جميعا اننا يمكننا قهر المستحيل كما فعلوا 
فقط ان نريد
شكرا لك يا ااخى 
صباحك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *مداخلة جميلة من داريا وجمالها فى رأيى هو فى صدقها ولطافة مدخلهاورقة ملمسها رغم مابها من رفض ساخر يختفى بين سطورها، وتعليق أجمل من الدكتور عمرو تميز برصانته وجكمته ..
> أتذكر أن مدرسى اللغة العربية أيامنا كانوا يتعمدون ربطنا بالحاضر والمسثقبل انطلاقا من ماضينا وتقاليدنا ، وانطلاقا من ذواتنا ومشاعرنا الشخصية أيضا .. فكانوا يطلبون منا مواضيعا نكتبها تبدأ بكلمات "تصور" ، "تخيل" ، "وجدت نفسك فجأة .. فاكتب ماهو " ، "بماذا تحلم لمصر أو لمدينتك مسقط رأسك " وهكذا... أما مدرس داريا الممل هو سبب الإحباط الذى أصاب شبابنا ، ومن سار على نهجه فى التربية والتعليم من باقى المدرسين كانوا أسبابا لعدم تواصل الأجيال وإضعاف روح الإنتماء لمصر عندأبنائنا، وذلك يتعمد ربط انتماءاتهم إلى شخص واحد أحد ودفعهم نفسيا إلى تقديسه وتأليهه ، وهذه مشكلة يعيش فيها أبناؤنا وقد تؤثر على مستقبل مصر كله .. وأدعوا الله أن يخلصنا وبخلصهم من تلك المشكلة ..*



استاذى الفاضل 
اخيرا شرفتنى بالزيارة افتقدت تواجدك الرائع فى كلماتى 
انا اشكر داريا بشدة 
ولكن ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلماتى 
ارى ان مدرس ستناا داريا لم يخطىء 
وهى نفسها اقرت بذلك
الرجل لم يخطىء عندما طالبهم بكتابة موضوع عن اكتوبر 
فاذا لم يطالبهم بالكتابة عن اكتوبر فعن اى شىء كان يجب ان يطالبهم بالكتابة  عنه ؟؟؟
طبعا بخصوص تأليه الحاكم او الاشخاص فهى للاسف عادة فرعونية قديمة يجب فعلا ان نتخلص منها ولن يكون ذلك الا بالحيادية فى كتابة التاريخ واتباع المنهج العلمى فى ذلك كما اوضحت ستنا مها فى موضوعها الرائع كتابة التاريخ وقراءته
فلا يجب ان يجعلنا حبنا لشخص او لفترة تاريخية ان نضفى عليها هالة من القداسة لا تستحقها
ولكن يجب ايضا ان نعتز بكل العظماء فى تاريخنا ونستلهم منهم القدوة والمثل الاعلى
انا سعيد جدا بتواجدك الرائع فى كلماتى 
تلميذك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمى ميشو
					
				
فعلا ذى ما اقلت درايا


*


> *احتفلنا بيوم 6 اكتوبر كان عبارة عن الاحتفال بالاجازة ليس اكثر*
> *ولكنى ندمانة*
> *ندمانة انى لم اقرا لهولاء الابطال*
> *لم اعرف عنهم القليل*
> 
> *ايمى*



*عزيزتى ايمان*
*لا تندمى* 
*مازالت الحياة كلها امامك لتعيدى تشكيلها كما تريدين* 
*انتم مستقبل مصر* 
*منك سيكون كل قادة مستقبلها*
*اكتب عن حرب اكتوبر لاوضح لك ولكل جيلك انكم يمكن ان تقهروا اى مستحيل يواجهكم*
*وقد فعلها رجال اكتوبر هؤلاء الذين استحضرتهم لكم* 
*كان المستحيل امامهم واقع يرونه ويلمسونه* 
*ولكنهم رفضوا الاستسلام له* 
*وتحدوه*
*وقهروه*
*ويمكنكم انتم ايضا ذلك*
*البلد دى بلدنا يا ايمان* 
*بلدك انت ومها وداريا وبسنت* 
*ولن يدافع عنها احد غيركم*
*اباؤكم ضحوا باراوحهم من اجلكم كما ترين* 
*محمد زرد والرفاعى وغيرهم كثيرون ضحوا بارواحهم من اجلكم* 
*لا تسمحوا لاحد ان يسرق منكم حقكم فى الحياة الحرة الكريمة التى ضحى الرجال ليضمنوها لكم*
*صباحك زى الفل يا ست الكل*
*والدك*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## daria

[size=6][B]والدي واستاذي العزيز عمرو اسماعيل
انا اسفة جدا اني لم ابين وجهة نظري وكلماتي جيدا  ::  
والف شكر للعزيز جمال ان اوضحها كما رددت على استفساره وعتابه   ::  
انا لم اعد غاضبة لاني وبصراحة وللاسف ايضا استمعت الى المشككين من حرب اكتوبر اكثر من الازم وللاسف كانوا مدرسين التاريخ
ولكن حينما قرأت اليوم كلمات والدي الحبيب جمال النجار 
لم اعد غاضبة على المصريين لاني كنت اظننا اقل من هذا 
ولكن بدأت اتفائل جدا
ولا تخف فغضبي سأحوله لطاقات ايجابية لاعطي افضل وافضل
مش تزعل مني استاذ عمرو ابدا
اكيد دة مش قصدي من الكلام
ولا حضرتك نسيت ممر تل ابيب  ::  
شكرا على اهتمامك بتوضيح الامور لي
]ملاحظة هامة جدا:
استاذ جمال النجار
استاذ عاطف هلال
استاذ عمرو اسماعيل
لا ادرى كيف اشكركم علىما اعطيتموه لي من معلومات وروح جديدة لي حضرتم ولادتها 
احبكم جدا
وليحبكم الذي احببتكم فيه  ::

----------


## gamalelnagar197

[size=4][b]


> *والدي واستاذي العزيز عمرو اسماعيل*
> *انا اسفة جدا اني لم ابين وجهة نظري وكلماتي جيدا * 
> *والف شكر للعزيز جمال ان اوضحها كما رددت على استفساره وعتابه * 
> *انا لم اعد غاضبة لاني وبصراحة وللاسف ايضا استمعت الى المشككين من حرب اكتوبر اكثر من الازم وللاسف كانوا مدرسين التاريخ*
> *ولكن حينما قرأت اليوم كلمات والدي الحبيب جمال النجار* 
> *لم اعد غاضبة على المصريين لاني كنت اظننا اقل من هذا* 
> *ولكن بدأت اتفائل جدا*
> *ولا تخف فغضبي سأحوله لطاقات ايجابية لاعطي افضل وافضل*
> *مش تزعل مني استاذ عمرو ابدا*
> ...


*ابنتى العزيزة ايمان*
*كلماتك وسام شرف كبير لى شخصيا* 
*اليوم اشعر انى شاركت فى بناء مستقبل هذا الوطن* 
*لقد اصبغتى على شرف كبير بكلماتك* 
*فان تكن كلماتى قد ساهمت فى ايضاح روحك الحقيقية كمصرية* 
*واوضحتها امامك*
*ان تكن كلماتى قد ساهمت ولو بجزء صغير فى توضيح لمن يجب ان يوجه هذا الجيل غضبه* 
*ان تكن كلماتى قد اوضحت لهذا الجيل طبيعة معدن المصريين وكيف يمكنهم قهر المستحيل* 
*ان تكن لكلماتى قد فلعت ذلك اكون اسعد انسان فى الدينا*
*شكرا لك يا ايمان* 
*ولكن*
*انا اليوم احتاجل الى دعائك كثيرا* 
*لانى غدا انوى ان اقتحم عرين الاسد* 
*انوى ان اكتب عن الرفاعى*
*يرتعد قلبى رعبا وهلعا* 
*ويرتعد القلم فى يدى*
*فمن انا حتى اقتحم عرين الرفاعى لاكتب عنه*
*ادعى لى يا ايمان ان يوفقنى الله واقترب ولو قليلا من حقيقته* 
*ادعى لى ان يوفقنى الله وينجح قلمى فى تجسيد بعض حقيقة ذلك الرجل* 
*شكرا لك يا ابنتى* 
*والدك*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*مدد يا رفاعي* 
*فى حياة كل امة رجال أضاءوا أنفسهم شموعا تحترق لتنير لأوطانهم الطريق* 

*على راس هؤلاء الرجال يقف منفردا متفردا* 

*الشهيد العميد/ إبراهيم الرفاعى قائد المجموعة 39 قتال مجموعة المخابرات المصرية الخاصة*

*يقف وحيدا شامخا على قمة المجد* 

*عندما حدث العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956 تطوع الضابط إبراهيم الرفاعى ليقود إحدى مجموعات الفدائيين التى أرعبت القوات الغازية فى مدينة بورسعيد التى ظل يقاتل بها حتى انسحاب قوات العدوان*

*وعندما حدثت هزيمة الخامس من يونيو 1967 هزمت القوات المسلحة المصرية لكن إيزيس روح مصر وإبراهيم الرفاعى لم يهزما ورفض الاعتراف بالهزيمة وعبر إلى سيناء ليجمع الجنود والضباط العائدين ويعود بهم . ويدرك حجم الانهيار الذى حدث لأرواحهم وضرورة القيام بعمل يعيد الثقة إليهم وينتقى بعضهم ويقترح على القيادة القيام بنسف كل الأسلحة والذخائر التى تركها الجيش المصرى بسيناء وقام العدو الاسرائيلى بجمعها لاستعراضها فى إسرائيل . ويعبر الرفاعى ورجاله ويشعل الجحيم بسيناء.*

* وتندهش قيادة العدو من فى مصر امتلك القدرة على القتال بهذه السرعة*

*ويشرع الرفاعى فى تكوين مجموعته ويبدأ فى مهاجمة العدو بسيناء وينشر الرعب بين أفراده من رمانة فى أقصى الشمال إلى راس محمد فى أقصى الجنوب إلى العريش فى الشرق وتكون عملياته هو ورجاله من اكبر عوامل استعادة الروح المعنوية للجنود المصريين حيث كان يصطحب بعضهم معه ليعودوا ويحكوا لزملائهم كيف عبروا القناة وقاتلوا اليهود وقتلوهم* 

*وفى عام 1968 يعود الرفاعى من إحدى العمليات ومعه أول أسير اسرائيلى ويكون هو الملازم دان شمعون بطل القيادة الإسرائيلية فى المصارعة والذى خطفه الرفاعى وعاد به ليظهر فى تليفزيون القاهرة فى نفس اليوم أسيرا ذليلا ( كان الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر لا ينام قبل أن يعود الرفاعى من عملية العبور ويتصل به شخصيا ليطمئن منه على نجاح العلمية وعودة أبناؤه من الرجال )*

*وبعد استشهاد الفريق / عبد المعنم رياض فى 9/3/1969اثناء تفقده لجبهة القتال يطلب الرفاعى الإذن بمهاجمة الموقع الاسرائيلى الذى خرجت منه الطلقة ويعبر هو والرجال ويقتل كل من فى الموقع ويقوم بنسفه ويعود بالعلم الاسرائيلى وتتقدم إسرائيل بشكوى أن قتلاها قتلوا بشراسة* 

*وتقبل مصر وقف إطلاق النار فى 1970 لتتمكن من إنهاء استعدادها لمعركة الثأر*

*ويصمم الرفاعى على الاستمرار فى القتال وتصدق له القيادة على أن يعمل تحت اسم منظمة سيناء العربية ويضم بعض المدنيين إليها على اعتبارها منظمة فدائية ويستمر فى نشر الرعب والفزع بين قوات العدو بسيناء رغم معرفته أن الحكومة المصرية ستنكر اى صلة لها به بعد قبولها لوقف القتال*

*ويهاجم منطقة راس محمد وشرم الشيخ وراس نصرانى والطور وميناء ايلات وبلاعيم ورمانة* 

*انه الرفاعى يهاجم فى كل مكان وطوال الزمان*

*وتبدأ حرب أكتوبر* 

*ويسترد الرجل اسم المجموعة 39 قتال*

*ويهاجم منطقة آبار بترول بلاعيم يوم 6 أكتوبر*

*ويوم 7 أكتوبر يهاجم مطار شرم الشيخ*

*ويوم 8 أكتوبر يهاجم منطقة راس محمد وشرم الشيخ*

*ويوم 9 أكتوبر يهاجم شرم الشيخ مرة ثانية*

*ويوم 10 أكتوبر يهاجم مطار الطور ويدمر أتوبيس يقل طيارين يهود وتصاب إسرائيل بالرعب* 

*ويوم 15 أكتوبر يعاود مهاجمة مطار الطور* 

*ويوم 16 يهاجم منطقة آبار البترول فى الطور*

*وياتى يوم 18 أكتوبر*

*ويتقدم السفاح المجنون شارون ومعه 200 دبابة من أحدث الدبابات الأمريكية والتى وصلت رأسا من الولايات المتحدة ومعه لواء من جنود المظلات الإسرائيليين( وهم أكفأ وأشرس جنود الجيش الاسرائيلى ) ويحميه الطيران الامريكى الذى وصل إلى الجبهة رأسا من الولايات المتحدة * 

*يتقدم السفاح المجنون للاستيلاء على مدينة الإسماعيلية والذى لو حدث لتغير مسار الحرب كلها*

*ويتقدم اللواء 23 مدرع المصرى ليواجه القوات الإسرائيلية ولكن تفوق الدبابات الأمريكية وسيادة الطيران الامريكى الحديث يكبده خسائر كبيرة تجبر القيادة المصرية على سحبه بعيدا*

*ويستمر تقدم السفاح المجنون الذى سيطر عليه غرور القوة وفكرة انه منقذ إسرائيل وبطلها القومي الذى سيغير مسار الحرب كلها*

*ويتوقف الزمان ويحبس التاريخ أنفاسه*

*وتصرخ إيزيس*

*مدد يا رفاعي*

*ويصل الرفاعى بسرعة البرق ومعه رجاله وليس بحوزتهم سوى القنابل اليدوية المضادة للدبابات وبنادقهم الخفيفة التى لا يمكن باى منطق أن توقف زحف جحافل الدبابات الإسرائيلية* 

*ولكنه منطق الرفاعى وحده*

*يخاطب أبناءه بكل هدوءه المعروف عنه وابتسامته الصارمة تعلو وجهه*

*الراجل بدبابة يا ولاد*

*كما كان يحلو له دائما أن يخاطب رجاله*

* وكما كان الرجال يحبون أن يناديهم*

*وتشتعل الأرض وتنفجر دبابات العدو ويتوالى صعود الشهداء إلى السماء* 

*الراجل بدبابة يا ولاد*

*انه الرفاعى يناديهم ويأمرهم*

*ده الرفاعى يا جدعان*

*الراجل بدبابة يا ولاد*

*ويدرك شارون أن كل أحلامه تبخرت وانه فشل فى أداء مهمته بعد أن رأى اشتعال دباباته وسمع صرخات جنود المظلات وهم يطلبون الرحمة* 

*ويدعى الإصابة ويربط رأسه ويطلب طائرة هليكوبتر تنتشله من الجحيم الذى اشتعل حوله* 

*ويترك جنوده وحدهم يواجهون الموت وشراسة أبناء الرفاعى*

*ويفر الجنود اليهود مذعورين بعد معرفتهم بفرار قائدهم مما دفع بعض القادة اليهود للمطالبة بمحاكمة شارون لفراره من ارض المعركة ( طالب الجنرال جونين قائد الجبة المصرية أثناء حرب أكتوبر بمحاكمة شارون بتهمة الفرار من ارض المعركة ) بعد انكشاف كذبة إصابته ولفشله فى تحقيق مهمته رغم كل القوة الرهيبة التى وفرتها له القيادة الإسرائيلية* 

*وتظل الإسماعيلية صامدة حرة* 

*وتبحث إيزيس عن ابنها الرفاعى*

*ويتفقد الرجال أباهم وقائدهم ليجدوه واقفا عملاقا وابتسامة مرسومة على وجهه الكريم بعد أن استردت السماء وديعتها بعد إصابة الجسد بطلقة دبابة إسرائيلية* 

*لقد أنقذ الإسماعيلية والحرب كلها وانتهى دوره وحان أوان الحصول على مكافأته* 

*ومنحته السماء ارفع وأرقى أوسمتها* 

*وسام الاستشهاد*

*اللهم تقبله من الشهداء الأحياء عند ربهم يرزقون وجازيه عنا وعن كل العرب خير الجزاء* 

*آسف إذا عجزت كلماتى عن أن توفيه حقه ولكن عذري أن الرفاعى اكبر من اى كلمات*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## daria

*اقل من اكتب اهداء واصغر من ان اصفني بالمصرية المحبة لبلادها* 

*لكني انقل لكم وقائع عهد تم في ................*



*في كواليس حفلة اعلام عين شمس*

*محمد: النهاردة اخيرا خلصنا المسرحية تفتكروا د.جمال حيختار ايه*

*ندا: شخصيا افضل مسرحية كليب 2004 لانها بتنقد الكليبات والاغاني نقد موضوعي وكويس جدا*

*سماح: تفتكروا ممكن في يوم نبقى ممثلين كبار كدة**ونجوم بقى*

*مدحت:ليه لا خاصة اننا خريجين اعلام علىالعموم يلا بسرعة على د جمال زمانه وصل*

*(ولفين رايحين؟مش هنا الطريق........... الطريق هناك )*

*دجمال: اهلا اهلا بنجوم المستقبل ،المسرحية جهزت؟*

*ندا:اه يا دكتور في اتنين واحدة لشكسبير بس بمعالجة مصريةوالتانية ودي اللي احنا حاسينها اكتر وهي عن نقد للكليبات وووو*

*د.جمال: كان عندي اقتراح تاني ويارب يعجبكم انتوا عارفين ان نتيجة ظروف خاصة الحفلةاتغير معادها ومعادها قريب من اكتوبر ففكرت تكون المسرحية عن اكتوبر*

*الذهول بان عليهم ود.جمال اتخض جدا*

*محمد:ايوة يا دكتور بس دة صعب جدا اقصد اننا ما صدقنا مخرجين كبار حييجوا يحضروا الحفلة ف.......* 

*ندا: وكمان حنعمل فيها ايه شوية اعلام وضباط وشوية ضرب لا وكمان الادوار النسائية حتبقى قليلة حرام دة حلم عمرنا* 

*دجمال: على العموم لو اخترنا اكتوبر حنتكلم تاني وحارد عليكم بكرة* 

*خرجوا ود .جمال قعد لوحده يفكر* 

*بيتكلموا عن اكتوبركأنها حاجة ساذجة ، معظم الاعياد الامريكية اسبابها تافهه لكن اكتوبراه يا سلام، بس اناماقدرش اضغط عليهم ولا اكسر حلمهم* 

*اخيرا ايده اتمدت على الدوسيه قدامه(كليب 2004)*

*وصل البيت واستقبلته زوجته بحوار_اعتقده مهم* 

*_ايه رأيك يا جمال في فكرة هايلة مادام اكتوبر جاي يوم الخميس ناخده هوه والجمعة والسبت في اي مصيف واهو نفسح العيال شوية* 

*_ايوة بس انا ماقدرش اغيب لان اولادي التانيين محتاجنلي في الحفلة دة غير اني احب احتفل باكتوبر فعلا،مش معقولة اكتوبر تبقى مجرد يوم اجازة*

*_ماقدرش اقول انك ماقصّر في حق اولادنا بس احتفال ايه، دي الافلام اللي بيجبوها كلها معادة مليون سنة والاغاني كمان حتى الحفلات مملة* 

*_عندي ليكي سؤال جه على بالي حالا تفتكري لوالحرب قامت ترضي عيالك يروحوا الحرب اقصد ماتبقيش زعلانة* 

*_أي امّ اه بتخاف على عيالها بس بردة تحبلهم الخير سواء الشهادة او النصر، في حاجة شاغلة بالك صح؟*

*_اه حاتصل بمحمود عايز اتكلم معاه*

*_بس مش هنا يا جمال بيصدع دماغي بالسياسة وبيلهي العيال سيبهم ينتبوهوا لمذاكرتهم دي اهم من امجاد الماضي دي*

*_اوكي حاقابله علىالقهوة*

*(وعلى القهوة بان الطريق اه احنا دلوقتي ساكتين ومهزومين بس احنا سبب انك فضلت عايش في امان لغاية ما شوفت هزيمتنا يا صغير ياللي مش عارف بلادك وكل اللي ضحوا في سبيلها ورفعوا راسها ولو لمرة )*

*_محمود الحقني باللي انا فيه* 

*_بص يا جمال انت في رقبتك امانة لازم تاخد بالك منها دي فرصة لينا نكلم اولادنا وياريت لو المسرحية تتعمل ويعزوموا اهلهم وهكذا لازم تصر على موقفك السينما الامريكية ماعندهومش ابطال خلقوا ابطال زي المصارع و قلب شجاع واخيل بطل طروادة وغيرهم واحنا عندنا ابطال وهاضمين حقهم* 

*_ماقدرش اجبرهم علىحاجة ممكن يرفضوا وبكدة حاخسرهم وممكن يقبلوا على مضض وتطلع المسرحية وحشة واكسر حلمهم*

*_توكل على الله واقرا النهاردة طول اليوم في بطولات اكتوبر وصلي صلاة الحاجة وربنا يوفقك* 

*وفي اليوم التالي وبعد صراااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*

*دجمال: انا قررت انكم تمثلوا مسرحية كليب 2004 لكن مع بعض التعديلات او بمعنى اصح شوية تساؤلات* 

*ندا يا حبيبتي تفتكري لو الحرب قامت تضحي بمكياجك ولبسك الهايل دة وتروحي تمرضي الجرحى** ؟*

*ندا:اكتوبر ؟ حرب؟ هوه الكلام دة ماجاش عمره في بالي بس .........*

*دجمال:كفاية (بس) عليا لوحدها تمزقني ، محمد تفتكر مصر مستعدة لحرب دلوقتي ولا الموضوع عنترية؟*

*محمد:عسكريا او اقتصاديا علمي علمك لكن احنا مش مستعدين انا شخصيا مش مستعد دي الصراحة*

*دجمال:اشكر صراحتك ، مدحت يا ترى احنا اتغيرنا يعني مابقيناش زي ابطال اكتوبراه صحيح تعرفهم؟ بتذكرهم ؟ مفتخر بيهم*

*فكروا وردوا عليا في تساؤلاتي الاختيارية في المسرحية*

*وبعد اسبوع* 

*محمد:د.جمال احنا لقينا شوية اجابات علىتساؤلاتك ولكن حتكون التساؤلات مفتوحة لاني شخصيا بدأت استعد لاي احتمال حتى الحرب* 

*ممكن ياتاريخ ترجعني لورا واحد وتلاتين سنة عايز احارب وارفع راس بلادي يمكن تسامحني يمكن تعرف اني غلطت بس رجعت والله رجعت*

*مدحت: انا فكرت يكون الموضوع في شوية ابتكارات انا ليا صاحبي علىالشات امريكي شغال في هوليود هوه مجرد مهندس صوت اه بس ممكن يفيد وكفاية افتخاري قدامه واهو يساعدنيحتى في الديكورات مثلا*

*عايزعلم احمر في ابيض في اسود والنسر اصفر منور وجميل وانا حاكتب عليه مصري وبحبك يا مصر بس اقبليني ،نفسي ابقى في يوم شهيد*

*ندا: انا عملت بحث علىالنت ولقيت منظمات بتساعد الامهات الثكالى اوالارامل والفتيات انا حاتبرع لهم بفلوس مكياجي وجزء من لبسي*

*عايزة مشرط اشيل بيه ورم قديم كان في قلبي بياكل في الخلايا وعايزة شاش ابيض لون كفن الشهدا وعايزة المكركروم دمهم لانه اطهر من كل شيء*

*سماح: انا طرحت تساؤل تاني ياتري لوالحرب قامت حنقبل اغاني وطنية من المطربين دلوقتي متهيألي استحالة والمطرب اللي مايعبرش عننا في كل حال والمطرب اللي مايتصدقش في كل حالة مايلزمناش ومايبقاش مطرب اصلا*

*امسح يا تاريخ كل غلطة غلطتها في حق بلدي واشهد يازمن اني حابتدي من جديد يمكن يابلدي اخذلك يمكن النتيجة تدمرك لكن حاولت ارجوكِ حسي اني حاولت لاني عرفت غلطتي في لحظة صفا مع التاريخ والحاضر وانا المستقبل تسمحيلي اكون مستقبلك يااغلى بلد؟*

*محمد:وانا رسمت كذا صورة لاكتر من شهيد حنوزع صورهم في الحفلة*

*بيجري هوه نفس الدم فيا وفيه، هوه في الجنة وانا بعاني هنا من ظلم استريح هوه منه لا لا دة زاله عنه ..........وعني ،هوه نفس نفس الظلم يبقى انااااااااااااااااا .........يبقى انا العيب مني انا*

*دجمال: انامشتاق جدا اشوف المسرحية من خلالكم وليكم عندي مفاجأة حاخلي لواء في الجيش شهد الحرب يكتبها*

*ندا: يمكن يساعدنا لكن المسرحية احنا اصلها صحوتنا بقى*

*هي كلامناهي فكرنا، احنا وهما هماواحنا اكتوبر73 واكتوبر 2004 حنكتبها بعهد جديد ممكن؟*

*تصفيق حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ويغلق الستار ولا احد يعلم كيف كان ماوراء الكواليس وكيف تحول اولئك الشباب ولكني انا اعلم* 

*ايمان*

----------


## daria

*اقل من اكتب اهداء واصغر من ان اصفني بالمصرية المحبة لبلادها* 

*لكني انقل لكم وقائع عهد تم في ................*



*في كواليس حفلة اعلام عين شمس*

*محمد: النهاردة اخيرا خلصنا المسرحية تفتكروا د.جمال حيختار ايه*

*ندا: شخصيا افضل مسرحية كليب 2004 لانها بتنقد الكليبات والاغاني نقد موضوعي وكويس جدا*

*سماح: تفتكروا ممكن في يوم نبقى ممثلين كبار كدة**ونجوم بقى*

*مدحت:ليه لا خاصة اننا خريجين اعلام علىالعموم يلا بسرعة على د جمال زمانه وصل*

*(ولفين رايحين؟مش هنا الطريق........... الطريق هناك )*

*دجمال: اهلا اهلا بنجوم المستقبل ،المسرحية جهزت؟*

*ندا:اه يا دكتور في اتنين واحدة لشكسبير بس بمعاجلة مصريةوالتانية ودي اللي احنا حاسينها اكتر وهي عن نقد للكليبات وووو*

*د.جمال: كان عندي اقتراح تاني ويارب يعجبكم  انتوا عارفين ان نتيجة ظروف خاصة الحفلةاتغير معادها ومعادها قريب من اكتوبر ففكرت تكون المسرحية عن اكتوبر*

*الذهول بان عليهم ود.جمال اتخض جدا*

*محمد:ايوة يا دكتور بس دة صعب جدا اقصد اننا ما صدقنا مخرجين كبار حييجوا يحضروا الحفلة ف.......* 

*ندا: وكمان حنعمل فيها ايه شوية اعلام وضباط وشوية ضرب لا وكمان الادوار النسائية حتبقى قليلة حرام دة حلم عمرنا* 

*دجمال: على العموم لو اخترنا اكتوبر حنتكلم تاني وحارد عليكم بكرة* 

*خرجوا ود .جمال قعد لوحده يفكر* 

*بيتكلموا عن اكتوبركأنها حاجة ساذجة ، معظم الاعياد الامريكية اسبابها تافهه لكن اكتوبراه يا سلام، بس اناماقدرش اضغط عليهم ولا اكسر حلمهم* 

*اخيرا ايده اتمدت على الدوسيه قدامه(كليب 2004)*

*وصل البيت واستقبلته زوجته بحوار_اعتقده مهم* 

*_ايه رأيك يا جمال في فكرة هايلة مادام اكتوبر جاي يوم الخميس ناخده هوه والجمعة والسبت في اي مصيف واهو نفسح العيال شوية* 

*_ايوة بس انا ماقدرش اغيب لان اولادي التانيين محتاجنلي في الحفلة دة غير اني احب احتفل باكتوبر فعلا،مش معقولة اكتوبر تبقى مجرد يوم اجازة*

*_ماقدرش اقول انك ماقصّر في حق اولادنا بس احتفال ايه، دي الافلام اللي بيجبوها كلها معادة مليون سنة والاغاني كمان حتى الحفلات مملة* 

*_عندي ليكي سؤال جه على بالي حالا تفتكري لوالحرب قامت ترضي عيالك يروحوا الحرب اقصد ماتبقيش زعلانة* 

*_أي امّ اه بتخاف على عيالها بس بردة تحبلهم الخير سواء الشهادة او النصر، في حاجة شاغلة بالك صح؟*

*_اه حاتصل بمحمود عايز اتكلم معاه*

*_بس مش هنا يا جمال بيصدع دماغي بالسياسة وبيلهي العيال سيبهم ينتبوهوا لمذاكرتهم دي اهم من امجاد الماضي دي*

*_اوكي حاقابله علىالقهوة*

*(وعلى القهوة بان الطريق اه احنا دلوقتي ساكتين ومهزومين بس احنا سبب انك فضلت عايش في امان لغاية ما شوفت هزيمتنا يا صغير ياللي مش عارف بلادك وكل اللي ضحوا في سبيلها ورفعوا راسها ولو لمرة )*

*_محمود الحقني باللي انا فيه* 

*_بص يا جمال انت في رقبتك امانة لازم تاخد بالك منها دي فرصة لينا نكلم اولادنا وياريت لو المسرحية تتعمل ويعزوموا اهلهم وهكذا لازم تصر على موقفك السينما الامريكية ماعندهومش ابطال خلقوا ابطال زي المصارع و قلب شجاع واخيل بطل طروادة وغيرهم واحنا عندنا ابطال وهاضمين حقهم* 

*_ماقدرش اجبرهم علىحاجة ممكن يرفضوا وبكدة حاخسرهم وممكن يقبلوا على مضض وتطلع المسرحية وحشة واكسر حلمهم*

*_توكل على الله واقرا النهاردة طول اليوم في بطولات اكتوبر وصلي صلاة الحاجة وربنا يوفقك* 

*وفي اليوم التالي  وبعد صراااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*

*دجمال: انا قررت انكم تمثلوا مسرحية كليب 2004 لكن مع بعض التعديلات او بمعنى اصح شوية تساؤلات* 

*ندا يا حبيبتي تفتكري لو الحرب قامت تضحي بمكياجك ولبسك الهايل دة وتروحي تمرضي الجرحى** ؟*

*ندا:اكتوبر ؟ حرب؟ هوه الكلام دة ماجاش عمره في بالي بس .........*

*دجمال:كفاية (بس) عليا لوحدها تمزقني ، محمد تفتكر مصر مستعدة لحرب دلوقتي ولا الموضوع عنترية؟*

*محمد:عسكريا او اقتصاديا علمي علمك لكن احنا مش مستعدين انا شخصيا مش مستعد دي الصراحة*

*دجمال:اشكر صراحتك ، مدحت يا ترى احنا اتغيرنا يعني مابقيناش زي ابطال اكتوبراه صحيح تعرفهم؟ بتذكرهم ؟ مفتخر بيهم*

*فكروا وردوا عليا في تساؤلاتي الاختيارية في المسرحية*

*وبعد اسبوع* 

*محمد:د.جمال احنا لقينا شوية اجابات علىتساؤلاتك ولكن حتكون التساؤلات مفتوحة لاني شخصيا بدأت استعد لاي احتمال حتى الحرب* 

*ممكن ياتاريخ ترجعني لورا واحد وتلاتين سنة عايز احارب وارفع راس بلادي يمكن تسامحني يمكن تعرف اني غلطت بس رجعت والله رجعت*

*مدحت: انا فكرت يكون الموضوع في شوية ابتكارات انا ليا صاحبي علىالشات امريكي شغال في هوليود هوه مجرد مهندس صوت اه بس ممكن يفيد وكفاية افتخاري قدامه واهو يساعدنيحتى في الديكورات مثلا*

*عايزعلم احمر في ابيض في اسود والنسر اصفر منور وجميل وانا حاكتب عليه مصري وبحبك يا مصر بس اقبليني ،نفسي ابقى في يوم شهيد*

*ندا: انا عملت بحث علىالنت ولقيت منظمات بتساعد الامهات الثكالى اوالارامل والفتيات انا حاتبرع لهم بفلوس مكياجي وجزء من لبسي*

*عايزة مشرط اشيل بيه ورم قديم كان في قلبي بياكل في الخلايا وعايزة شاش ابيض لون كفن الشهدا وعايزة المكركروم دمهم لانه اطهر من كل شيء*

*سماح: انا طرحت تساؤل تاني ياتري لوالحرب قامت حنقبل اغاني وطنية من المطربين دلوقتي متهيألي استحالة والمطرب اللي مايعبرش عننا في كل حال والمطرب اللي مايتصدقش في كل حالة مايلزمناش ومايبقاش مطرب اصلا*

*امسح يا تاريخ كل غلطة غلطتها في حق بلدي واشهد يازمن اني حابتدي من جديد يمكن يابلدي اخذلك يمكن النتيجة تدمرك لكن حاولت ارجوكِ حسي اني حاولت لاني عرفت غلطتي في لحظة صفا مع التاريخ والحاضر وانا المستقبل تسمحيلي اكون مستقبلك يااغلى بلد؟*

*محمد:وانا رسمت كذا صورة لاكتر من شهيد حنوزع صورهم في الحفلة*

*بيجري هوه نفس الدم فيا وفيه، هوه في الجنة وانا بعاني هنا من ظلم استريح هوه منه لا لا دة زاله عنه ..........وعني ،هوه نفس نفس الظلم يبقى انااااااااااااااااا .........يبقى انا العيب مني انا*

*دجمال: انامشتاق جدا اشوف المسرحية من خلالكم وليكم عندي مفاجأة حاخلي لواء في الجيش شهد الحرب يكتبها*

*ندا: يمكن يساعدنا لكن المسرحية احنا اصلها صحوتنا بقى*

*هي كلامناهي فكرنا، احنا وهما هماواحنا اكتوبر73 واكتوبر 2004 حنكتبها بعهد جديد ممكن؟*

*تصفيق حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ويغلق الستار ولا احد يعلم كيف كان ماوراء الكواليس وكيف تحول اولئك الشباب ولكني انا اعلم* 

*                                                                  ايمان*

----------


## أبو الهول

> *مدد يا رفاعي*
> 
> 
> *فى حياة كل امة رجال أضاءوا أنفسهم شموعا تحترق لتنير لأوطانهم الطريق* 
> 
> *على راس هؤلاء الرجال يقف منفردا متفردا* 
> 
> *الشهيد العميد/ إبراهيم الرفاعى قائد المجموعة 39 قتال مجموعة المخابرات المصرية الخاصة*
> 
> ...


*مدد يا رفاعي وعندما حدثت هزيمة الخامس من يونيو 1967 هزمت القوات المسلحة المصرية لكن إيزيس روح مصر وإبراهيم الرفاعى لم يهزما 
 وتقبل مصر وقف إطلاق النار فى 1970 لتتمكن من إنهاء استعدادها لمعركة الثأر

ويصمم الرفاعى على الاستمرار فى القتال وتصدق له القيادة على أن يعمل تحت اسم منظمة سيناء العربية ويضم بعض المدنيين إليها على اعتبارها منظمة فدائية ويستمر فى نشر الرعب والفزع بين قوات العدو بسيناء رغم معرفته أن الحكومة المصرية ستنكر اى صلة لها به بعد قبولها لوقف القتال
هكذا هي السياسة الناجحة وهكذا يكون العمل الفدائي وليس العشوائي 
فعلا مدد يا رفاعي ..مدد يا رفاعي
أما أنت يا أخي جمال النجار فلك الحب والتقدير علي ما تفعله كلماتك و موضوعك من تأثير أيجابي عظيم قي شبابنا ويكفينا الابنة الغالية داريا دليلا علي ذلك ..أن نبض كلماتك ورد داريا أعاد لي الايمان ان دماء شهدائنا الابطال ,,ومنهم أصدقاء وجيران وزملاء دراسة,, لم تضيع هباءا 
أن نبض كلماتك اعاد لي الامل الذي ان روح أيزيس لن تموت أبدا ..هذا الامل الذي كان علي وشك أن يخبوا
ودعني اصرخ معك بأعلي صوت
مدد يا رفاعي  
*

----------


## أبو الهول

> *مدد يا رفاعي*
> 
> 
> *فى حياة كل امة رجال أضاءوا أنفسهم شموعا تحترق لتنير لأوطانهم الطريق* 
> 
> *على راس هؤلاء الرجال يقف منفردا متفردا* 
> 
> *الشهيد العميد/ إبراهيم الرفاعى قائد المجموعة 39 قتال مجموعة المخابرات المصرية الخاصة*
> 
> ...


*مدد يا رفاعي وعندما حدثت هزيمة الخامس من يونيو 1967 هزمت القوات المسلحة المصرية لكن إيزيس روح مصر وإبراهيم الرفاعى لم يهزما 
 وتقبل مصر وقف إطلاق النار فى 1970 لتتمكن من إنهاء استعدادها لمعركة الثأر

ويصمم الرفاعى على الاستمرار فى القتال وتصدق له القيادة على أن يعمل تحت اسم منظمة سيناء العربية ويضم بعض المدنيين إليها على اعتبارها منظمة فدائية ويستمر فى نشر الرعب والفزع بين قوات العدو بسيناء رغم معرفته أن الحكومة المصرية ستنكر اى صلة لها به بعد قبولها لوقف القتال
هكذا هي السياسة الناجحة وهكذا يكون العمل الفدائي وليس العشوائي 
فعلا مدد يا رفاعي ..مدد يا رفاعي
أما أنت يا أخي جمال النجار فلك الحب والتقدير علي ما تفعله كلماتك و موضوعك من تأثير أيجابي عظيم قي شبابنا ويكفينا الابنة الغالية داريا دليلا علي ذلك ..أن نبض كلماتك ورد داريا أعاد لي الايمان ان دماء شهدائنا الابطال ,,ومنهم أصدقاء وجيران وزملاء دراسة,, لم تضيع هباءا 
أن نبض كلماتك اعاد لي الامل  ان روح أيزيس لن تموت أبدا ..هذا الامل الذي كان علي وشك أن يخبوا
ودعني اصرخ معك بأعلي صوت
مدد يا رفاعي  
*

----------


## الصاعق

ددعوني أضيف القليل لملحمة الإسماعيلية 
كان يدافع عن المدينة لواء مظلات مصري ومجموعة الصاعقة . وتم التخطيط الدقيق لضرب شارون ودباباته ضربة واحدة تنهي أماله في احتلال المدينة.
فتم تدبير الكمين عند ترعة الإسماعيلية حيث كان لابد أن يعبرها شارون لاحتلال المدينة . والضفة التي ربضت فيها القوات المصرية كانت كلها مليئة بالأشجار
وترك المصريون الجسر وانسجبوا ( هكذا اظهر استطلاع الإسرائيليين ) وبدا لشارون أن المصريين الأغبياء اغفوا نسف الجسر فتقدم بأقصى سرعة بكل دباباته وعرباته المجنزرة بهدف احتلال المدينة قبل أخر ضوء وقبل وقف إطلاق النار .
وما أن أصبح على بعد أمتار من الجسر حتى انهالت من الأشجار قذائف الأ{بي جي وصواريخ الماوتكا المضادة للدبابات على قوات شارون لتصيب الدبابات الأمامية وتقفل الطريق على باقي الدبابات التي تراجعت بسرعة هائلة لتبعد عن مرمى صواريخ ابطال المظلات والصاعقة مما أدى إلى تكدسها في مساحة صغيرة .
وهذا بالظبط ما تم التخطيط له
لقد نسي شارون أنه سيصبح بمحاذاة مدفعية رأس كوبري الجيش الثاني
التي يقودها الواء أبو غزالة ( وزير الدفاع السابق ) 
وقد خطط مع المظلات أن يدفعوا الدبابات لمساحة معينة من الأرض
ورص مدافعه بحيث تغطي هذه المساحة
وانهالت الحمم على دبابات شارون في ضربة واحدة مركزة تبعثر بعدها الناجون منهم في كل اتجاه 
وانهت هذه الخطة الرائعة محاولات شارون إلى الأبد بعد أن فقد الجزء الأكبر من قواته

تحية للصاعقة والمظلات الأبطال الذيهن هاجموا الدبابات من على بعد أمتار 
وتحية لرجال المدفعية فقد كانت ضربتهم تلك بالفعل
ضربة معلم

الصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
اقل من اكتب اهداء واصغر من ان اصفني بالمصرية المحبة لبلادها 


*


> *لكني انقل لكم وقائع عهد تم في ................*
> 
> 
> 
> *في كواليس حفلة اعلام عين شمس*
> 
> *محمد: النهاردة اخيرا خلصنا المسرحية تفتكروا د.جمال حيختار ايه*
> 
> *ندا: شخصيا افضل مسرحية كليب 2004 لانها بتنقد الكليبات والاغاني نقد موضوعي وكويس جدا*
> ...



*ابنتى العزيزة العبقرية ايمان*
*لا توجد كلمات يمكن ان تعبر عن شكرى وتقديرى لك* 
*اجمل احلام اى انسان يكتب ان يدرك ان كلماته كان لها التاثير الذى يرجوه*
*واليوم*
*جاءت كلماتك الرائعة لتؤكد لى ان كلماتى والحمد لله كان لها تاثير اكبر مما كنت ارجو واتوقع*
*لن تموت مصر وبها امثالك* 
*كلماتك اليوم تثبت ان روح هذا الوطن لن تموت ابدا* 
*ولكن*
*لى رجاء عندك*
*اريدك ان تنشرى مسرحيتك الرائعة كموضوع مستقل فى قاعة الخواطر* 
*لانها صرخة من جيل الغضب* 
*ان هذا الجيل قد عرف طريقه*
*وعرف الى من يجب ان يوجه غضبه*
*تواجدك وحده يثبت ان هذا الجيل الغاضب هو النتاج الطبيعى لجيل الرفاعى وزملاؤه*
*انت وجيلك امتداد طبيعى لهم*
*وانا واثق انه سيمكنكم قهر المستحيل كما قهروه*
*شكرا لك يا ايمان* 
*شكرا لك يا ابنتى العزيزة*
*والدك*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *مدد يا رفاعي وعندما حدثت هزيمة الخامس من يونيو 1967 هزمت القوات المسلحة المصرية لكن إيزيس روح مصر وإبراهيم الرفاعى لم يهزما 
>  وتقبل مصر وقف إطلاق النار فى 1970 لتتمكن من إنهاء استعدادها لمعركة الثأر
> 
> ويصمم الرفاعى على الاستمرار فى القتال وتصدق له القيادة على أن يعمل تحت اسم منظمة سيناء العربية ويضم بعض المدنيين إليها على اعتبارها منظمة فدائية ويستمر فى نشر الرعب والفزع بين قوات العدو بسيناء رغم معرفته أن الحكومة المصرية ستنكر اى صلة لها به بعد قبولها لوقف القتال
> هكذا هي السياسة الناجحة وهكذا يكون العمل الفدائي وليس العشوائي 
> فعلا مدد يا رفاعي ..مدد يا رفاعي
> أما أنت يا أخي جمال النجار فلك الحب والتقدير علي ما تفعله كلماتك و موضوعك من تأثير أيجابي عظيم قي شبابنا ويكفينا الابنة الغالية داريا دليلا علي ذلك ..أن نبض كلماتك ورد داريا أعاد لي الايمان ان دماء شهدائنا الابطال ,,ومنهم أصدقاء وجيران وزملاء دراسة,, لم تضيع هباءا 
> أن نبض كلماتك اعاد لي الامل ان روح أيزيس لن تموت أبدا ..هذا الامل الذي كان علي وشك أن يخبوا
> ودعني اصرخ معك بأعلي صوت
> ...



اخى الفاضل 
اشكرك على ردك الكريم 
انا سعيد جدا لان ردك اكد لى انى اقتربت بكلماتى قليلا من حقيقة الرفاعى
رغم تاكدى انه اكبر من كل الكلمات 
وطبعا جاء رد ستنا داريا ليؤكد ان روح مصر لم ولن تموت ابدا ان شاء الله
اخى الفاضل
ما اريد ان اؤكد عليه
ان الرفاعى رجل مصرى 
مثل كل رجال مصر 
لا يختلف عنا كثيرا 
فقط انه رفض الذل والمهانة
رفض قبول الامر الواقع وصمم على تحديه وقهره 
هناك بداخل كل منا يوجد ابراهيم رفاعى
اتمنى ان يستيقظوا يوما لنعيد لهذا الوطن ما يستحقه من مكانه
شكرا لك يا سيدى دعمك المستمر وتواجدك الذى يسعدنى دائما
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذى الوطنى جمال النجار
مازلت أتابع بشغف هذا الموضوع القيم
وإسمح لى أن أشكرك مرة أخرى
وأشكر المداخلات الجميلة والتفاعل الأجمل من كل الأعضاء المشاركين به
دمت لنا

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله عليك يا انكل جمال بجد 

كنت فين بس من اول الصيف ؟ 
بعد قرأتي لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
وخاصه ما كتبت عن الشهيد الرفاعي كل اللي خطر علي بالي ودعيت بيه من قلبي يارب نولني الشهادة مثل شهادة الرفاعي 

انكل جمال مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاي فعلا انا بفتخر جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا بحضرتك واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يحفظك ويصونك من كل شر 

وليا طلب عند حضرتك وانا عارفه ان حضرتك هتفهمني 
انا عايزة حضرتك تعيد التفكير في الحلم حلم حضرتك اللي اتخليت عنه صدقني يا انكل الناس كلها هتستفيد منه  ؟ 

تحياتي وتقديري وجزيل شكري 

ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة

من سجن الحكومة ببورسعيد

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmed Sayed
					
				
ددعوني أضيف القليل لملحمة الإسماعيلية


*


> *كان يدافع عن المدينة لواء مظلات مصري ومجموعة الصاعقة . وتم التخطيط الدقيق لضرب شارون ودباباته ضربة واحدة تنهي أماله في احتلال المدينة.*
> *فتم تدبير الكمين عند ترعة الإسماعيلية حيث كان لابد أن يعبرها شارون لاحتلال المدينة . والضفة التي ربضت فيها القوات المصرية كانت كلها مليئة بالأشجار*
> *وترك المصريون الجسر وانسجبوا ( هكذا اظهر استطلاع الإسرائيليين ) وبدا لشارون أن المصريين الأغبياء اغفوا نسف الجسر فتقدم بأقصى سرعة بكل دباباته وعرباته المجنزرة بهدف احتلال المدينة قبل أخر ضوء وقبل وقف إطلاق النار .*
> *وما أن أصبح على بعد أمتار من الجسر حتى انهالت من الأشجار قذائف الأ{بي جي وصواريخ الماوتكا المضادة للدبابات على قوات شارون لتصيب الدبابات الأمامية وتقفل الطريق على باقي الدبابات التي تراجعت بسرعة هائلة لتبعد عن مرمى صواريخ ابطال المظلات والصاعقة مما أدى إلى تكدسها في مساحة صغيرة .*
> *وهذا بالظبط ما تم التخطيط له*
> *لقد نسي شارون أنه سيصبح بمحاذاة مدفعية رأس كوبري الجيش الثاني*
> *التي يقودها الواء أبو غزالة ( وزير الدفاع السابق )* 
> *وقد خطط مع المظلات أن يدفعوا الدبابات لمساحة معينة من الأرض*
> *ورص مدافعه بحيث تغطي هذه المساحة*
> ...



*اخى العزيز احمد*

*أنت فين يا عمنا سايبنى لوحدى* 

*ده اللى اتفقنا عليه برضه ههههههههههه*

*أول دعم يصلنى منك يا عمنا*

*رغم انك عارف القيد الذى وضعته ستنا مها على أن يكون التاريخ تيك اواى*

*أنت عارف لو فتحت فى أكتوبر كل بطل منهم محتاجين له موضوع لوحده* 

*مين يقدر ينسى العقيد إسماعيل عزمى قائد اللواء 182 مظلات ورجاله ومعاركهم مع فرقة أدان وشارون واستماتتهم فى الدفاع عن الإسماعيلية* 

*ومين يقدر ينسى العقيد على هيكل ورجال المجموعة 129 صاعقة واستبسالهم فى القتال* 

*وطبعا عبقرية أبو غزالة فى تجميع نيران حوالى 18 كتيبة مدفعية لصب نيران جحيمهم على قوات العدو جنوب ترعة الإسماعيلية* 

*أنا تحدثت عن الرفاعى ككل وذكرت دوره فى معركة الإسماعيلية حيث أكرمه الله بالاستشهاد هناك* 

*وجاءت كلماتك لتكمل الصورة* 

*أتمنى أن نستطيع يوما أن نحكى قصة الثغرة كلها بكل معاركها وعندها ستكون معى يا عمنا موش تسيبنى لوحدى هههههههههه*

*غدا إن شاء الله سأحدثك عن بطل* 

*راجل صعيدى جدع* 

*سأحدثك عن الإنسان المصري عندما يتحدى الجبل والمستحيل والمنطق وكل القوانين* 

*وينتصر* 

*سأحدثك عن العقيد / محمد الفاتح كريم* 

*واثق انك ستجد جزء منك فيه* 

*مساءك زى الفل*

*أخوك*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
أستاذى الوطنى جمال النجار


*


> *مازلت أتابع بشغف هذا الموضوع القيم*
> *وإسمح لى أن أشكرك مرة أخرى*
> *وأشكر المداخلات الجميلة والتفاعل الأجمل من كل الأعضاء المشاركين به*
> *دمت لنا*



*اخى المصرى الشهم*
*انا سعيد جدا بمتابعتك لتاريخ هؤلاء العظماء من المصريين* 
*صدقنى يا احمد ارى بداخلك روحهم*
*ارى فيك روح الرفاعى بكل شهامته ورجولته* 
*الرفاعى مصر ى زينا لا يختلف عنا كثيرا*
*وهذا ما اريد تاكيده*
*ابطال اكتوبر جميعا مصريين زينا* 
*لا يختلفون عنا كثيرا* 
*فقط* 
*هم رفضوا قبول الامر الواقع*
*ولم يقبلوا الاستسلام* 
*رفضوا الذل والمهانة*
*وتحدوا المستحيل وقهروه* 
*ويمكننا ان نعيد تكرتر ذلك*
*فنحن نحمل روحهم*
*بداخل كل مصرى يتواجد رفاعى* 
*فقط فلنعطيه الفرصة ليظهر* 
*لنعطى روح مصر داخلنا ان تظهر* 
*حتى نستعيد المكانة التى نستحقها فى هذه الحياة*
*شكرا لك يا اخى* 
*اسعد جدا عندما اراك* 
*لانىارى روح مصر فيك*
*اخوك*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العلا
					
				
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الله عليك يا انكل جمال بجد* 
> 
> *كنت فين بس من اول الصيف ؟* 
> *بعد قرأتي لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع* 
> *وخاصه ما كتبت عن الشهيد الرفاعي كل اللي خطر علي بالي ودعيت بيه من قلبي يارب نولني الشهادة مثل شهادة الرفاعي* 
> 
> *انكل جمال مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاي فعلا انا بفتخر جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا بحضرتك واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يحفظك ويصونك من كل شر* 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اولا انا لسه باضحك وموش عارف ارد عليك*
*ثانيا فين الفيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*جيتى ازاى من بورسيعد*
*ثالثا بتعملى ايه فى سجن بور سعيد انا قلت لك بيعى الفيل ده حيجيب لك مشاكل*
*وبما انك فى بورسعيد* 
*اعيدى قراءة سقوط السوبرمان الاسرائيلى 4*
*هناك رسالة منى لاهل بورسعيد* 
*اللى يشوف يسرى عماره يبوس لى ايديه وعنيه* 
*ويقوله مصر كلها فاكراك وفى ننى العين شايلاك*
*يسرى عمارة الذى قام باسر عساف ياجورى يعيش عندك فى بور سيعد*
*راجل بجد*
*لو عايزة تشوفى راجل مصرى بجد حتلاقيه عندك امانة ياس ارة لو شفتيه تقولى له جمال النجار بيسلم عليك وبيبوس ايديك* 
*اما الحلم بتاعى اتمنى ان ياتى يوم استطيع فيه ان استرده* 
*واعدك ان تكونى اول من يعلم* 
*انا عراف ان الدرساة ستسرقك منا كثيرا* 
*ولكنى دائما سانتظر تواجدك الذى يسعدنى كثيرا* 
*شوفى اختك بقى وكلميها* 
*وبعيدن لو عايزة تشكرينى بجد* 
*اشركينى فى دعائك* 
*ان يكتب الله لنا الشهادة فهى ارقى ما ينعم به المولى سبحانه على عبده اذا احبه* 
*شكرا لك يا سارة* 
*بكره بقى حاكلمك عن راجل صعيدى مجدع*
*راجل بجد حتشوفى لكما الصعيدى مخه يمسك ويصمم انه يتحدى العقل والمنطق والجبل* 
*وينتصر عليهم جميعا*
*صعيدى اليهود دول اصلهم اغبياء* 
*حد يتحدى صعيدى* 
*حتشوفى بكره عمل فيهم ايه* 
*مساءك زى الفل يا ست الكل*
*والدك*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## الصاعق

انا مش سايبك يا عم جمال بس هضيف أيه للقصص الرائعة التي تذكرها
يعني أنا من القراء أساساًَ يا ريس لهذا الموضوع الرائع أما التحليل التاريخي لأحداث الحرب فقد يخرج الشباب المستمتعين بالموضوع عن هذاالجو الرائع الذي وضعتهم فيه 
تحت أمرك يا ريس
الصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> انا مش سايبك يا عم جمال بس هضيف أيه للقصص الرائعة التي تذكرها
> يعني أنا من القراء أساساًَ يا ريس لهذا الموضوع الرائع أما التحليل التاريخي لأحداث الحرب فقد يخرج الشباب المستمتعين بالموضوع عن هذاالجو الرائع الذي وضعتهم فيه 
> تحت أمرك يا ريس
> الصاعق


صباح الفل يا ابو حميد
يا عمنا انت عبقرى فى موضوع الصور 
واخوك كما تعلم لا يعرف عنه اى  شىء
بجد 
اتمنى فعلا لو تضيف صور هؤلاء الابطال 
نفسى فى صورة لابراهيم الرفاعى والفاتح كريم وطبعا اوعى تنسى سيدنا سعد الشاذلى 
بجد يا احمد لو قدرت تعملها ياه
تصور الناس تقرا عن الرفاعى وتشوف صورته 
انا عارف انه يمكن يكون موضوع صعب
لكن انت وعدتنى بالدعم يا عمنا ههههههه
صباحك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## الصاعق

انت تؤمر بس يا ريس
علم وجاري التنفيذ
ادعي ربنا يوفقني

الصاعق

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*الرجل الذى هزم الجبل*  
*هناك قانون قتال يؤمن به كل العسكريين فى العالم*

*من يمتلك قمة الجبل خضع له السفح*

*إنها قاعدة وبديهية عسكرية يؤمن بها كل القادة على مدار التاريخ بعد أن أثبتتها كل المعارك فى التاريخ*

*وهى قاعدة صحيحة إلا إذا كان من بالسفح هو* 

*العقيد / محمد الفاتح كريم* 

*قائد اللواء الثانى المشاة من الفرقة التاسعة عشر المشاة المصرية والذى صدر له الأمر يوم الاثنين 8 أكتوبر وبعد مشاركته فى صد هجوم العدو الرئيسى بنجاح* 

*صدرت له الأوامر بالتقدم بقواته لتحرير جبل المر الذى تؤثر نيران القوة الإسرائيلية الموجودة عليه على الفرقة 19 بالكامل وتهددها بالفشل فى تنفيذ مهمتها لتحكم الجبل فى كل المنطقة المحيطة به*

*وبالطبع كان قائد الفرقة العميد / يوسف عفيفى يعرف هذه القاعدة ويعرف أنها مهمة مستحيلة* 

*ولكنه أيضا كان يعرف الفاتح كريم الصعيدى الذى لا يعترف أن هناك شيء اسمه مستحيل ويؤمن أن له ثأر عند اليهود ورجال الصعيد الأخذ بالثأر عندهم أهم من الحياة*

*وهكذا تقدم الفاتح كريم بقواته لتنفيذ المهمة* 

*وتنهمر النيران الإسرائيلية من فوق الجبل ومعها الصواريخ الأمريكية المضادة للمدرعات والتى وصلت من أمريكا بطائرات شركة العال الإسرائيلية صباح الثامن من أكتوبر*

*وتقوم بتدمير بعض العربات فيقرر الرجل ترك العربات المدرعة حيث أن تدمير إحداها يعنى استشهاد كل من فيها* 

*ويأمر أن يترجل الجنود جميعا ويحتموا بالأرض من الموت القادم من قمة الجبل*

*وياتى الليل ومازالت النيران تنهمر كالسيل الجارف من قمة الجبل فالقوات الإسرائيلية تملك من الأجهزة الأمريكية ما يتيح لها القتال ليلا ولا تملك القوات المصرية هذه القدرة* 

*إنها لحظة فاصلة أدركها الرجل*

*فبعد ساعات تشرق الشمس وياتى الطيران الاسرائيلى أيضا* 

*إذا يجب الاستيلاء على الجبل قبل أن تشرق الشمس*

*ولكن كيف إن نيرانهم تؤثر عليه وهو لا يملك القدرة على القتال الليلى ونيرانه غير مؤثرة عليهم واى حركة معناها الموت*

*لحظة فاصلة وصل إليها الرجل*

*التشبث بالحياة أم الذهاب وتحدى الموت*

*لحظة حسمها الرجل*

*فالتقط بندقيته ونهض واقفا وصرخ* 

*الله اكبر*

*وسأله ضباطه المحيطين به على فين يا أفندم* 

*فقال طالع الجبل*

*وهم يعرفون قائدهم وإصراره على تنفيذ ما يريد*

*وتقدم وحده صاعدا غير مبال بالموت وكأنه يبحث عن الاستشهاد*

*وانتفض ضباطه وجنوده* 

*وكأن روح الاستشهاد التى تملكته قد انتشرت فيهم جميعا* 

*وتسابقوا للسير أمامه مشكلين من أجسادهم دروعا بشرية تمنع النيران من الوصول إليه* 

*وهو يحاول أن يسبقهم وصرخته تهز الجل* 

*الله اكبر* 

*ويردد الرجال الصرخة من وراءه*

*وينهض الجميع ويتسابقون إلى الاستشهاد* 

*ويفاجأ الضابط الذى وصل بقوته من أمريكا صباح اليوم للقتال دفاعا عن إسرائيل* 

*ويكتب فى مذكراته بعد الحرب*

*لقد كانوا يتسابقون إلى الموت وكأنهم ذاهبون إلى حفلة عرس*

*يفاجأ ذلك الضابط أن سيل نيرانه هو والقوات الأخرى التى معه غير قادر على إيقاف المصريين الذين يبدو أنهم عقدوا العزم على الاستشهاد جميعا على مطالع جبل المر الذى يهتز تحت صرختهم المدوية الله اكبر* 

*ويكون قرار القائد الذى وصل من أمريكا صباحا لقد جئت لأقاتل ولكن هؤلاء أناس يبحثون عن الموت وأنا غير مستعد لقتال أمثالهم وينسحب بقواته قبل أن يصلوا إليه ويجد المقاتلين الإسرائيليين أنفسهم وحدهم يواجهون المصريين الذين يبحثون عن الموت فيقرر قائدهم الرحيل أيضا بقواته قبل أن يصل إليه هؤلاء المصريين الغاضبين* 

*وتشرق الشمس وقد وقف الفاتح يؤم رجاله لصلاة الفجر على قمة جبل المر*

*ويصدر الأمر بتغيير الاسم الرسمي لجبل المر ليكون جبل الفاتح*

*تحية للرجل الذى هزم الجبل وتحدى المنطق والمستحيل وكل البديهيات العسكرية* 

*وانتصر عليهم*

*وتحية إلى أرواح الشهداء الذين جادوا بحياتهم على مطالع جبل الفاتح* 

*تحية إلى العقيد / محمد الفاتح كريم* 

*وأمانة لو حد منكم راح الصعيد وقابل الفاتح كريم  يبوس لى أيديه وعنيه ويقوله مصر فكراك وفى ننى العين والقلب شيلاك*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## الصاعق

منقول



الشهيد ابراهيم الرفاعي *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" للشهيد عند الله سبع خصال ، يغفر له في أول دفقة من دمه ، ويرى مقصده من الجنة ، ويجار من عذاب القبر ، ويأمن من الفزع الأكبر ، ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار الياقوتة منه خير من الدنيا ومافيها ، ويزوج من الحور العين ، ويشفع في سبعين من أقاربه " 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

ولد البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي في محافظة الدقهلية في السابع والعشرين من يونيه 1931 ، وقد ورث عن جده ( الأميرالاى ) عبد الوهاب لبيب التقاليد العسكرية والرغبة في التضحية فدائاً للوطن ، كما كان لنشئته وسط أسرة تتمسك بالقيم الدينية أكبر الأثر على ثقافته وأخلاقه .

التحق إبراهيم بالكلية الحربية عام 1951 وتخرج 1954 ، وأنضم عقب تخرجه إلى سلاح المشاة واكن ضمن أول فرقة صاعقة مصرية في منطقة ( أبو عجيلة ) ولفت الأنظار بشدة خلال مراحل التدريب لشجاعته وجرأته منقطعة النظير .

تم تعيينه مدرسا بمدرسة الصاعقة وشارك في بناء أول قوة للصاعقة المصرية وعندما وقع العدوان الثلاثي على مصر 1956 شارك في الدفاع عن مدينة بورسعيد .

ويمكن القول أن معارك بورسعيد من أهم مراحل حياة البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي ، إذ عرف مكانه تماما في القتال خلف خطوط العدو ، وقد كان لدى البطل أقتناع تام بأنه لن يستطيع أن يتقدم مالم يتعلم فواصل السير على طريق أكتساب الخبرات وتنمية إمكانياته فالتحق بفرقة بمدرسة المظلات ثم أنتقل لقيادة وحدات الصاعقة للعمل كرئيس عمليات .

وأتت حرب اليمن لتزيد خبرات ومهارات البطل أضعافا ، ويتولى خلالها منصب قائد كتيبة صاعقة بفضل مجهوده والدور الكبير الذى قام به خلال المعارك ، حتى أن التقارير التى أعقبت الحرب ذكرت أنه " ضابط مقاتل من الطراز الأول ، جرىء وشجاع ويعتمد عليه ، يميل إلى التشبث برأيه ، محارب ينتظره مستقبل باهر ".

خلال عام 1965 صدر قرار بترقيته ترقية أستثنائية تقديرًا للإعمال البطولية التى قام بها في الميدان اليمنى .

بعد معارك 1967 بدأت قيادة القوات المسلحة في تشكيل مجموعة صغيرة من الفدائيين للقيام ببعض العمليات الخاصة في سيناء ، كمحاولة من القايدة لإستعادة القوات المسلحة ثقتها بنفسها والقضاء على إحساس العدو الإسرائيلي بالإمن ، ولقد وقع الإختيار على البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي لقيادة هذه المجموعة ، فبدأ على الفور في إختيار العناصر الصالحة للتعاون معه .

كانت أول عمليات هذه المجموعة نسف قطار للعدو عن ( الشيخ زويد ) ثم نسف مخازن الذخيرة التى تركتها قواتنا عند أنسحابها من معارك 1967 ، وبعد هاتين العمليتين الناجحتين ، وصل لإبراهيم خطاب شكر من وزير الحربية على المجهود الذى يبذله في قيادة المجموعة .

ومع الوقت كبرت المجموعة التى يقودها البطل وصار الإنضمام إليها شرفا يسعى إليه الكثيرون من أبناء القوات المسلحة ، وزادت العمليات الناجحة ووطأت أقدام جنود المجموعة الباسلة مناطق كثيرة داخل سيناء ، فصار أختيار أسم لهذه المجموعة أمر ضرورى ، وبالفعل أُطلق على المجموعة أسم " المجموعة 39 قتال " ، وأختار الشهيد البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي شعار رأس النمر كرمز للمجموعة ، وهو نفس الشعار الذى أتخذه الشهيد / أحمد عبد العزيز خلال معارك 1948 .

كانت نيران المجموعة أول نيران مصرية تطلق في سيناء بعد نكسة 1967 ، وأصبحت عملياتها مصدرًا للرعب والهول والدمار على العدو الإسرائيلي أفرادًا ومعدات ، ومع نهاية كل عملية كان إبراهيم يبدو سعيدًا كالعصفور تواقا لعملية جديدة ، يبث بها الرعب في نفوس العدو .

لقد تناقلت أخباره ومجموعته الرهيبة وحدات القوات المسلحة ، لم يكن عبوره هو الخبر أنما عودته دائما ما كانت المفاجأة ، فبعد كل إغارة ناجحة لمجموعته تلتقط أجهزة التصنت المصرية صرخات العدو وأستغاثات جنوده ، وفي إحدى المرات أثناء عودته من إغارة جديدة قدم له ضابط مخابرات هدية عبارة عن شريط تسجيل ممتلىء بإستغاثات العدو وصرخات جنوده كالنساء .

ومع حلول أغسطس عام 1970 بدأت الأصوات ترتفع في مناطق كثيرة من العالم منادية بالسلام بينما يضع إبراهيم برامج جديدة للتدريب ويرسم خططا للهجوم ، كانوا يتحدثون عن السلام ويستعد هو برجاله للحرب ، كان يؤكد أن الطريق الوحيد لإستعادة الأرض والكرامة هو القتال ، كان على يقين بإن المعركة قادمة وعليه أعداد رجاله في إنتظار المعركة المرتقبة .

وصدق حدس الشهيد وبدأت معركة السادس من أكتوبر المجيدة ، ومع الضربة الجوية الأولى وصيحات الله أكبر ، أنطلقت كتيبة الصاعقة التى يقودها البطل في ثلاث طائرات هليكوبتر لتدمير آبار البترول في منطقة بلاعيم شرق القناة لحرمان العدو من الإستفادة منها وينجح الرجال في تنفيذ المهمة .

وتتوالى عمليات المجموعة الناجحة ...
ففي السابع من أكتوبر تُغير المجموعة على مواقع العدو الإسرائيلي بمنطقتي ( شرم الشيخ ) و ( رأس محمد ) وفي السابع من أكتوبر تنجح المجموعة في الإغارة على مطار ( الطور ) وتدمير بعض الطائرات الرابضة به مما أصاب القيادة الإسرائيلية بالإرتباك من سرعة ودقة الضربات المتتالية لرجال الصاعقة المصرية البواسل .

في الثامن عشر من أكتوبر تم تكليف مجموعة البطل بمهمة إختراق مواقع العدو غرب القناة والوصول إلى منطقة ( الدفرسوار ) لتدمير المعبر الذى أقامه العدو لعبور قواته ، وبالفعل تصل المجموعة فجر التاسع عشر من أكتوبر في نفس الوقت الذى تتغير فيه التعليمات إلى تدمير قوات العدو ومدرعاته ومنعها من التقدم في إتجاه طريق ( الإسماعيلية / القاهرة ) .

وعلى ضوء التطورات الجديدة يبدأ البطل في التحرك بفرقته ، فيصل إلى منطقة ( نفيشه ) في صباح اليوم التالى ، ثم جسر ( المحسمة ) حيث قسم قواته إلى ثلاث مجموعات ، أحتلت مجموعتين إحدى التباب وكانت تكليفات المجموعة الثالثة تنظيم مجموعة من الكمائن على طول الطريق من جسر ( المحسمة ) إلى قرية ( نفيشه ) لتحقيق الشق الدفاعي لمواقعها الجديدة .

وما وصلت مدرعات العدو حتى أنهالت عليها قذائف الـ ( آربي جي ) لتثنيه عن التقدم ، ويرفض بطلنا / إبراهيم الرفاعي هذا النصر السريع ويأمر رجاله بمطاردة مدرعات العدو لتكبيده أكبر الخسائر في الأرواح والمعدات .

وبينما يخوض رجال المجموعة قتالاً ضاريا مع مدرعات العدو ، وبينما يتعالى صوت الآذان من مسجد قرية ( المحسمة ) القريب ، تسقط إحدى دانات مدفعية العدو بالقرب من موقع البطل ، لتصيبه إحدى شظاياها المتناثرة ، ويسقط الرجل الأسطورى جريحًا ، فيسرع إليه رجاله في محاولة لإنقاذه ، ولكنه يطلب منهم الإستمرار في معركتهم ومعركة الوطن ..

ويلفظ البطل أنفاسه وينضم إلى طابور الشهداء ، عليهم جميعًا رحمة الله.

----------


## الصاعق

البطل محمد زرد - منقولبعد عبور القوات المسلحة المصرية لقناة السويس اضخم مانع مائي عرفه التاريخ وقف خط برليف المحصن حاجزا امام عبور القوات المصرية الى قلب سيناء الا ان الهجوم الكاسح اسقط كل هذه الحصون الا نقطة واحدة بقيت مستعصية على السقوط فى ايدى القوات المصرية.

وكانت هذه النقطة محصنة بطريقة فريدة وقوية ويبدو انها كانت مخصصة لقيادات إسرائيلية معينة .. وفشلت المجموعة المصرية فى اقتحام هذه النقطة المشيدة من صبات حديدية مدفونه فى الارض .. ولها باب صغير تعلوه فتحة ضيقة للتهوية ... وكان يقلق المجموعة المكلفة بالتعامل مع هذا الحصن ان الاعلام المصرية اصبحت ترفرف فوق جميع حصون برليف بعد سقوطها عدا هذا الموقع الصامد الذى فشلت معه كل الاساليب العسكرية للفرقة المواجهة له.

واذا بالارض تنشق عن العقيد محمد زرد يجرى مسرعا تجاه جسم الموقع متحاشيا الرصاص الاسرائيلي المنهمر بغزارة من الموقع ومن ثم اعتلاه والقى بقنبلة بداخلة عبر فتحة التهوية وبعد دقيقتين دلف بجسده الى داخل الحصن من نفس الفتحه وسط ذهول فرقته التى كان قائدا لها، وخلال انزلاقه بصعوبة من الفتحة الضيقة وجه له الجنود الإسرائيليين من داخل الموقع سيل من الطلقات النارية اخرجت احشائه من جسده، وفى هذه اللحظات تأكدت فرقته من استشهاده .

وما هى الا ثوان معدوده واذا بباب الحصن يفتح من الداخل ويخرج منه العقيد محمد زرد ممسكا أحشاؤه الخارجة من بطنه بيده اليسرى واليمنى على باب الحصن تضغط علية بصعوبة لاستكمال فتحه.

واندفع الجنود المصريين الى داخل الحصن واكملوا تطهيره، ثم حمل الجنود قائدهم زرد الى اعلى الحصن وقبل ان يفارق الحياه لمس علم مصر وهو يرتفع فوق اخر حصون خط برليف اقوى حصون العالم فى التاريخ العسكرى ثم يفارق الحياة بطلا نادر التكرار. 


إضافة صغيرة لمعركة جبل المر

تعرفوا أن الإسرائيلين امطروا القوات المصرية المهاجمة بالصواريخ
وتعرفوا كمان ان الصواريخ دي غاصت في الرمل ومنفجرتش

الصاعق

----------


## الصاعق

العميد يسرى عمارة هو العميد يسري عمارة وكان وقت الحرب برتبة نقيب وهو البطل الذى آسر عساف ياجوري أشهر آسير إسرائيلي في حرب أكتوبر حيا على ارض المعركة بالرغم من اصابته، كما سبق له الاشتراك مع اسرة التشكيل في حرب الإستنزاف في آسر اول ضابط إسرائيلي واسمه (دان افيدان شمعون).

عبر النقيب يسري عمارة يوم السادس من أكتوبر قناة السويس ضمن الفرقة الثانية مشاة بالجيش الثاني تحت قيادة العميد حسن ابو سعدة وكانت الفرقة تدمر كل شئ امامها من اجل تحقيق النصر واسترداد الأرض.

وفي صباح 8 أكتوبر ثالث أيام القتال حاول اللواء 190 مدرع الإسرائيلى (دبابات هذا اللواء كانت تتراوح ما بين 75 حتى 100 دبابة) القيام بهجوم مضاد واختراق القوات المصرية والوصول الى النقط القوية التى لم تسقط بعد ومنها نقطة الفردان.

وكان قرار قائد الفرقة الثانية العميد حسن ابو سعدة يعتبر أسلوبا جديدا لتدمير العدو وهو جذب قواته المدرعة إلى أرض قتال داخل رأس كوبرى الفرقة والسماح لها باختراق الموقع الدفاعى الامامى والتقدم حتى مسافة 3 كيلومتر من القناة ، وكان هذا القرار خطيرا ـ وعلى مسئوليته الشخصية ـ.

وفي لحظة فريدة لم تحدث من قبل ولن تحدث مرة آخرى تم تحويل المنطقة الى كتلة من النيران وكأنها قطعة من الجحيم، وكانت المفأجاة مذهلة مما ساعد على النجاح، وفي أقل من نصف ساعة اسفرت المعركة عن تدمير 73 دبابة للعدو.

وبعد المعركة صدرت الأوامر بتطوير القتال والإتجاه نحو الشرق وتدمير اي مدرعة اسرائيلية او افراد ومنعهم من التقدم لقناة السويس مرة آخرى حتى لو اضطر الامر الى منعهم بصدور عارية.

واثناء التحرك نحو الشرق احس النقيب يسري عمارة برعشه فى يده اليسرى ووجد دماء غزيره على ملابسه، واكتشف انه أصيب دون ان يشعر، وتم ايقاف المركبة والتفت حوله فوجد الاسرائيلي الذى اطلق النار عليه وفي بسالة نادرة قفز نحوه النقيب يسري وجرى باتجاهه بلا اى مبالاة برغم انه حتى لو كان الجندي الاسرائيلي اطلق طلقة عشوائية لكان قتله بلا شك.

الا ان بسالة النقيب يسرى اصابت الجندي الاسرائيلي بالذعر ووصل اليه النقيب يسري وفي لحظة كان قد اخرج خزينة البندقية الالية وهي مملوءة بالرصاص وضربه بشده على رأسه فسقط على الأرض وسقط النقيب يسري عماره بجانبه من شدة الإعياء.

وعقب إفاقته واصلت الفرقة التقدم وعند طريق شرق الفردان لاحظ النقيب يسري وكانت يده اليسرى قد تورمت وأمتلأ جرحه بالرمال مجموعة من الجنود الإسرائيليين يختبئون خلف طريق الأسفلت، ووجد أحدهم وهو يستعد لإطلاق النار فتم التعامل معه وأجبروا على الاستسلام وكانوا اربعة وتم تجريدهم من السلاح وعرف أحدهم نفسه بأنه قائد، فتم تجريده من سلاحه ومعاملته بإحترام وفق التعليمات المشددة بضرورة معاملة أي أسير معاملة حسنة طالما انه لا يقاوم وتم تسليم هذا القائد مع أول ضوء يوم 9 أكتوبر، ... وكان هذا القائد هو العقيد عساف ياجوري قائد اللواء 190 مدرع.

وقد أصدر قائد الفرقة تحية لأبطال الفرقة الثانية مشاة، حيا فيها النقيب الجريح يسري عمارة ومجموعته التى أسرت قائد اللواء الاسرائيلي المدرع 190.عم جمالالصور واضحة ؟دمتم بخير الصاعق - منقول

----------


## الصاعق

الصور التالية من موقع الشاذلي
جبروت المقاتل المصري
يحمل المدفع بيد واحدة على كتفه ويتسلق به الساتر الترابي



صورة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي




المارد الأسمر فوق سلم الحبال



الشاذلي والسادات




الشاذلي بملابس الميدان

----------


## الصاعق

*أسد سيناء*

*العريف الشهيد*
*سيد زكريا خليل*

*عريف سيد زكريا خليل* ***قصة الشهيد سيد زكريا خليل واحدة من بين مئات القصص التى ابرزت شجاعة المقاتل المصري، ومن الغريب ان قصة هذا الجندي الشجاع ظلت فى طي الكتمان طوال 23 سنة كاملة، حتى اعترف بها جندي اسرائيلي، ونقلت وكالات الأنباء العالمية قصه هذا الشهيد واطلقت عليه لقب (أسد سيناء).

تعود بداية القصة او فلنقل نهايتها الى عام 1996 في ذلك الوقت كان سيد زكريا قد عد من ضمن المفقودين فى الحرب، وفى هذا العام أعترف جندي إسرائيلي لأول مرة للسفير المصري في ألمانيا بأنه قتل الجندي المصري سيد زكريا خليل‏,‏ مؤكدا أنه مقاتل فذ ‏وانه قاتل حتي الموت وتمكن من قتل‏22‏ إسرائيليا‏ بمفرده‏.
وسلم الجندي الإسرائيلي متعلقات البطل المصري الى السفير وهي عبارة عن السلسلة العسكرية الخاصة به اضافة الى خطاب كتبه الى والده قبل استشهاده، وقال الجندي الاسرائيلي انه ظل محتفظا بهذه المتعلقات طوال هذه المده تقديرا لهذا البطل، وانه بعدما نجح فى قتله قام بدفنه بنفسه واطلق 21 رصاصة فى الهواء تحية الشهداء.

تبدأ قصة الشهيد بصدور التعليمات في أكتوبر‏73‏ لطاقمه المكون من ‏8‏ أفراد بالصعود إلي جبل (الجلالة) بمنطقة رأس ملعب، وقبل الوصول الى الجبل استشهد أحد الثمانية في حقل ألغام‏,‏ ثم صدرت التعليمات من قائد المجموعة النقيب صفي الدين غازي بالاختفاء خلف احدي التباب واقامة دفاع دائري حولها علي اعتبار أنها تصلح لصد أي هجوم‏,‏ وعندئذ ظهر اثنان من بدو سيناء يحذران الطاقم من وجود نقطة شرطة إسرائيلية قريبة في اتجاه معين وبعد انصرافهما زمجرت‏50‏ دبابة معادية تحميها طائرتان هليكوبتر وانكمشت المجموعة تحبس أنفاسها حتي تمر هذه القوات ولتستعد لتنفيذ المهمة المكلفة بها.

وعند حلول الظلام وبينما يستعدون للانطلاق لأرض المهمة‏,‏ ظهر البدويان ثانية وأخبرا النقيب غازي أن الإسرائيليين قد أغلقوا كل الطرق‏,‏ ومع ذلك وتحت ستار الليل تمكنت المجموعة من التسلل إلي منطقة المهمة بأرض الملعب واحتمت باحدي التلال وكانت مياه الشرب قد نفذت منهم فتسلل الأفراد أحمد الدفتار وسيد زكريا وعبدالعاطي ومحمد بيكار إلي بئر قريبة للحصول علي الماء‏,‏ حيث فوجئوا بوجود ‏7‏ دبابات إسرائيلية فعادوا لابلاغ قائد المهمة باعداد خطة للهجوم عليها قبل بزوغ الشمس‏,‏ وتم تكليف مجموعة من ‏5‏ أفراد لتنفيذها منهم سيد زكريا وعند الوصول للبئر وجدوا الدبابات الإسرائيلية قد غادرت الموقع بعد أن ردمت البئر.

وفي طريق العودة لاحظ الجنود الخمسة وجود ‏3‏ دبابات بداخلها جميع أطقمها‏,‏ فاشتبك سيد زكريا وزميل آخر له من الخلف مع اثنين من جنود الحراسة وقضيا عليهما بالسلاح الأبيض وهاجمت بقية المجموعة الدبابات وقضت بالرشاشات علي الفارين منها‏,‏ وفي هذه المعركة تم قتل‏12‏ إسرائيليا‏,‏ ثم عادت المجموعة لنقطة انطلاقها غير أنها فوجئت بطائرتي هليكوبتر تجوب الصحراء بحثا عن أي مصري للانتقام منه‏,‏ ثم انضمت اليهما طائرتان أخريان وانبعث صوت عال من احدي الطائرات يطلب من القائد غازي تسليم نفسه مع رجاله.

وقامت الطائرات بإبرار عدد من الجنود الإسرائيليين بالمظلات لمحاولة تطويق الموقع وقام الجندي حسن السداوي باطلاق قذيفة (آر‏.‏بي‏.‏جي) علي احدي الطائرات فأصيبت وهرع الإسرائيليون منها في محاولة للنجاة حيث تلقفهم سيد زكريا أسد سيناء برشاشه وتمكن وحده من قتل‏22‏ جنديا.

واستدعي الإسرائيليون طائرات جديدة أبرت جنودا بلغ عددهم مائة جندي أشتبك معهم أسد سيناء وفى هذه اللحظة استشهد قائد المجموعة النقيب صفي الدين غازي بعد رفضه الاستسلام، ومع استمرار المعركة غير المتكافئة استشهد جميع افراد الوحدة واحدا تلو الآخر ولم يبق غير أسد سيناء مع زميله أحمد الدفتار في مواجهة الطائرات وجنود المظلات المائه‏,‏ حيث نفدت ذخيرتهما ثم حانت لحظة الشهادة وتسلل جندي إسرائيلي خلف البطل وافرغ فى جسده الطاهر خزانه كاملة من الرصاصات ليستشهد على الفور ويسيل دمه الذكي علي رمال سيناء الطاهرة بعد أن كتب اسمه بأحرف من نور في سجل الخالدين.

واذا كان سيد زكريا قد استحق عن جدارة التكريم‏,‏ فالواقع أن المجموعة كلها برئاسة قائدها لم تكن أقل بطولة وفدائية‏,‏ فهم جميعهم أسود سيناء ومصر لاتنسي أبدا أبناءها.

وقد كرمت مصر ابنها البار، فبمجرد أن علم الرئيس مبارك بقصة هذا البطل‏ حتي منحه نوط الشجاعة من الطبقة الأولي، كما أطلق اسمه على احد شوارع حي مصر الجديدة.*

----------


## الصاعق

*أسد سيناء*

*العريف الشهيد*
*سيد زكريا خليل*

*عريف سيد زكريا خليل* ***قصة الشهيد سيد زكريا خليل واحدة من بين مئات القصص التى ابرزت شجاعة المقاتل المصري، ومن الغريب ان قصة هذا الجندي الشجاع ظلت فى طي الكتمان طوال 23 سنة كاملة، حتى اعترف بها جندي اسرائيلي، ونقلت وكالات الأنباء العالمية قصه هذا الشهيد واطلقت عليه لقب (أسد سيناء).

تعود بداية القصة او فلنقل نهايتها الى عام 1996 في ذلك الوقت كان سيد زكريا قد عد من ضمن المفقودين فى الحرب، وفى هذا العام أعترف جندي إسرائيلي لأول مرة للسفير المصري في ألمانيا بأنه قتل الجندي المصري سيد زكريا خليل‏,‏ مؤكدا أنه مقاتل فذ ‏وانه قاتل حتي الموت وتمكن من قتل‏22‏ إسرائيليا‏ بمفرده‏.
وسلم الجندي الإسرائيلي متعلقات البطل المصري الى السفير وهي عبارة عن السلسلة العسكرية الخاصة به اضافة الى خطاب كتبه الى والده قبل استشهاده، وقال الجندي الاسرائيلي انه ظل محتفظا بهذه المتعلقات طوال هذه المده تقديرا لهذا البطل، وانه بعدما نجح فى قتله قام بدفنه بنفسه واطلق 21 رصاصة فى الهواء تحية الشهداء.

تبدأ قصة الشهيد بصدور التعليمات في أكتوبر‏73‏ لطاقمه المكون من ‏8‏ أفراد بالصعود إلي جبل (الجلالة) بمنطقة رأس ملعب، وقبل الوصول الى الجبل استشهد أحد الثمانية في حقل ألغام‏,‏ ثم صدرت التعليمات من قائد المجموعة النقيب صفي الدين غازي بالاختفاء خلف احدي التباب واقامة دفاع دائري حولها علي اعتبار أنها تصلح لصد أي هجوم‏,‏ وعندئذ ظهر اثنان من بدو سيناء يحذران الطاقم من وجود نقطة شرطة إسرائيلية قريبة في اتجاه معين وبعد انصرافهما زمجرت‏50‏ دبابة معادية تحميها طائرتان هليكوبتر وانكمشت المجموعة تحبس أنفاسها حتي تمر هذه القوات ولتستعد لتنفيذ المهمة المكلفة بها.

وعند حلول الظلام وبينما يستعدون للانطلاق لأرض المهمة‏,‏ ظهر البدويان ثانية وأخبرا النقيب غازي أن الإسرائيليين قد أغلقوا كل الطرق‏,‏ ومع ذلك وتحت ستار الليل تمكنت المجموعة من التسلل إلي منطقة المهمة بأرض الملعب واحتمت باحدي التلال وكانت مياه الشرب قد نفذت منهم فتسلل الأفراد أحمد الدفتار وسيد زكريا وعبدالعاطي ومحمد بيكار إلي بئر قريبة للحصول علي الماء‏,‏ حيث فوجئوا بوجود ‏7‏ دبابات إسرائيلية فعادوا لابلاغ قائد المهمة باعداد خطة للهجوم عليها قبل بزوغ الشمس‏,‏ وتم تكليف مجموعة من ‏5‏ أفراد لتنفيذها منهم سيد زكريا وعند الوصول للبئر وجدوا الدبابات الإسرائيلية قد غادرت الموقع بعد أن ردمت البئر.

وفي طريق العودة لاحظ الجنود الخمسة وجود ‏3‏ دبابات بداخلها جميع أطقمها‏,‏ فاشتبك سيد زكريا وزميل آخر له من الخلف مع اثنين من جنود الحراسة وقضيا عليهما بالسلاح الأبيض وهاجمت بقية المجموعة الدبابات وقضت بالرشاشات علي الفارين منها‏,‏ وفي هذه المعركة تم قتل‏12‏ إسرائيليا‏,‏ ثم عادت المجموعة لنقطة انطلاقها غير أنها فوجئت بطائرتي هليكوبتر تجوب الصحراء بحثا عن أي مصري للانتقام منه‏,‏ ثم انضمت اليهما طائرتان أخريان وانبعث صوت عال من احدي الطائرات يطلب من القائد غازي تسليم نفسه مع رجاله.

وقامت الطائرات بإبرار عدد من الجنود الإسرائيليين بالمظلات لمحاولة تطويق الموقع وقام الجندي حسن السداوي باطلاق قذيفة (آر‏.‏بي‏.‏جي) علي احدي الطائرات فأصيبت وهرع الإسرائيليون منها في محاولة للنجاة حيث تلقفهم سيد زكريا أسد سيناء برشاشه وتمكن وحده من قتل‏22‏ جنديا.

واستدعي الإسرائيليون طائرات جديدة أبرت جنودا بلغ عددهم مائة جندي أشتبك معهم أسد سيناء وفى هذه اللحظة استشهد قائد المجموعة النقيب صفي الدين غازي بعد رفضه الاستسلام، ومع استمرار المعركة غير المتكافئة استشهد جميع افراد الوحدة واحدا تلو الآخر ولم يبق غير أسد سيناء مع زميله أحمد الدفتار في مواجهة الطائرات وجنود المظلات المائه‏,‏ حيث نفدت ذخيرتهما ثم حانت لحظة الشهادة وتسلل جندي إسرائيلي خلف البطل وافرغ فى جسده الطاهر خزانه كاملة من الرصاصات ليستشهد على الفور ويسيل دمه الذكي علي رمال سيناء الطاهرة بعد أن كتب اسمه بأحرف من نور في سجل الخالدين.

واذا كان سيد زكريا قد استحق عن جدارة التكريم‏,‏ فالواقع أن المجموعة كلها برئاسة قائدها لم تكن أقل بطولة وفدائية‏,‏ فهم جميعهم أسود سيناء ومصر لاتنسي أبدا أبناءها.

وقد كرمت مصر ابنها البار، فبمجرد أن علم الرئيس مبارك بقصة هذا البطل‏ حتي منحه نوط الشجاعة من الطبقة الأولي، كما أطلق اسمه على احد شوارع حي مصر الجديدة.**انتهي الجزء الأول وفي الجزئ الثاني والثالث تفاصيل القصة يرويها الجندي الإسرائيلي الذي قتله* ------  *منقول*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

صباح الفل يا ابو حميد
لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
وسرعة استجابتك 
انت رائع يا عمنا صورةالرفاعى رهيبة 
وطبعا صور سيدنا سعد الشاذلى اكثر من رائعة 
لكن فين يا عمنا صورة سيدى يسرى عمارة انت عايزة يضربنى ههههههههه
بصراحة يا احمد انت رائع
لكن بينى وبينك هناك بعض المعلومات  بعدت قليلا عن الصواب فى المواضيع المنقولة 
لهذا حرصت بشدة ان ادقق المعلومات من اكثر من مصدر قبل عرضها وحرصت على الاتقاء بالعديد من الاطاب الذين شاركوا فى هذه المعارك ومنهم من قاتل مع الشهيد الرائد محمد زرد ومن قاتل مع الرفاعى فقد حرصت ان اعرض التاريخ نفسه كما حدث 
رغم ان قيد الاختصار فى العرض اتعبنى كثيرا ولكنى حرصت على دقة المعلومة قبل اى شىء اخر
على فكرة سياتى ذكر لعمالقة راس ملعب الذين كان منهم الشهيد سيد اسد سيناء 
ساحكى لك قصة باقى السرية فى دورية الشرف
سترى اكثر من اسد هناك 
وللاسف يبدو اننا ننتظر ضابط او جندى اسرائيلى لينبهنا الى بطولة العمالقة المصريين للنهتم بهم ونكرمهم
دمت لى اخا وصيدقا
انتظر صورة يسرى عمارة علشان خاطرى 
عارف انى باتعبك لكن لى امل كبير وثقة كبرة بك انك لن تخذلنى
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## الصاعق

أيه يا عم جمال
فين الشاي بتاعك
صورة العميد البطل يسري عمارة منوره هي وموضوعه فوق صور الشاذلي

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmed Sayed
					
				
أيه يا عم جمال


*


> *فين الشاي بتاعك*
> *صورة العميد البطل يسري عمارة منوره هي وموضوعه فوق صور الشاذلي*



*يا نهار مزركش يا جدعان* 
*فيه حاجة غلط*
*موضوع يسرى عماره اللى ظاهر على جهازى لا توجد فيه صور*
*وصور سيدى سعد الشاذلى اعلالها صورة بطلين يصعدان الساتر الترابى وطبعا ليست صورة سيدى يسرى عماره بينهم* 
*فهل تقصد هذه الصورة ام غيرها*
*لو تقصدها هو ليس من بينهم* 
*اما لو هناك صورة غيرها فللاسف لا تظهر عندى ويبقى نار مزركش بجد*
*اوعى تسالنى يعنى ايه مزركش ههههههههههههه*
*ساضع صورة سيدى يسرى على الجهاز وارسلها لك لتقوم بوضعها فى الموضوع* 
*ايه رايك يا عمنا*
*مساءك زى الفل*
*اخوك*
*جمال النجار*

----------


## الصاعق

اكيد فيه حاجة غلط لأ،ي شايف الصورة عندي 
عموماً أخطها تاني مفيش مشكلة خالص يا سيدي

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*ملحمة كبريت* 
*كنت أتمنى أن يقوم اى إنسان آخر بالكتابة عن هؤلاء الرجال خشية ألا أستطيع أن أوفيهم حقهم فهم اكبر من كل الكلمات* 



*يوم 6 أكتوبر قامت القوات المصرية بحصار احد حصون خط بارليف فى منطقة لسان بور توفيق المواجهة لمدينة السويس من جهة الشرق بسيناء* 

*وبعد سبع أيام من الحصار طلب قائد الحصن من قيادته السماح له بالاستسلام لعدم مقدرته هو ورجالة على تحمل الحصار أكثر من ذلك فسمحت له قيادته بالاستسلام بعد أن ابلغها انه عازم على تنفيذ قراره* 

*وتم الاستسلام فى حضور الصليب الأحمر الدولى ووسائل الإعلام العالمية التى صورت القائد الاسرائيلى وهو يرفع يده بالتحية العسكرية للعلم المصرى الذى يرتفع فوق الحصن وكانت صورة لها معناها*

*والغريب انه عندما دخل الجميع الحصن وجدت به ذخيرة وطعام  ومياه تكفى قوة الحصن للقتال لمدة شهرين وكانت تحصينات الحصن توفر الحماية التامة لأفراده . ولكنه السوبر مان الاسرائيلى اختار الاستسلام بعد سبعة أيام حصار*



*وكانت الكتيبة المصرية رقم 603 مشاة أسطول بقيادة المقدم / إبراهيم عبد التواب* 

*قد عبرت القناة وتحركت يوم 9 أكتوبر لمهاجمة احد حصون خط بارليف وهو حصن بوتزر بمنطقة كبريت بسيناء ولكن قوات العدو انسحبت وتركته رغم مناعته واستولت عليه الكتيبة المصرية بدون قتال*

*وفى اليوم التالى 10 أكتوبر حاول العدو الاستيلاء على الحصن مرة أخرى بعد قصفه بالطيران ولكن الكتيبة المصرية تصدت له ودمرت له عشرة دبابات وأجبرته على الانسحاب* 

*واستمر مسلسل قصف الحصن بالطائرات والمدفعية يوميا حتى يوم 22 أكتوبر عندما صدر قرار وقف إطلاق النار الذى استغلته إسرائيل وتحت ستارة تسللت وحاصرت الحصن من جميع الجهات حتى أصبح جزيرة معزولة وسط القوات الإسرائيلية التى حاولت مرارا استعادته ولكن القوة المصرية كانت تتصدى لكل المحاولات وتكبدها خسائر فادحة تجبر الإسرائيليين على الانسحاب* 

*وحضرت ماما أمريكا بالصواريخ الحديثة الخاصة بتدمير الدشم المحصنة وقامت الطائرات الاسرائلية بتدمير الحصن وهم يتصورون أن الرجال سيستسلمون ولم يدركوا أن ما يحمى الرجال ليس الدشم ولكنه حرصهم على الاستشهاد هو ما يهب لهم الحياة فقد كانوا يدركون من البداية أنها رحلة ذات اتجاه واحد* 

*مصر سيناء الجنة*

*وتسارعوا إليها* 

*وكانت أوامر القيادة الإسرائيلية هى القضاء على القوة المصرية وإجبارها على الاستسلام باى طريقة وعرضوا على إبراهيم عبد التواب الاستسلام تحت إشراف الصليب الأحمر على أن يتم إعادته هو وجنوده إلى مصر فورا وخاصة أن الحرب انتهت وهناك وقف إطلاق نار ومفاوضات جارية ولا داعى للموت ولم يدركوا أن الرجل لا يعرف معنى كلمة استسلام وان ما يسمونه موت يسميه هو استشهاد يبحث عنه ويتمناه*

*وكان اندهاشهم من أين يأكل ويشرب هو وجنوده بعد أن أحكمت القوات الإسرائيلية حصارها للموقع المدمر من جميع الجهات* 

*وكانت رحلات إحضار الطعام والماء رحلات انتحارية يتطوع لها الضباط والجنود وكان القليل الذى يصل يوزع على الجميع حيث كان طعام المقاتل يوزع على خمسة ثم مع إحكام الحصار كان يوزع على عشرة وأحيانا خمسة عشر وعشرون* 

*وكان آخر من يأكل هو إبراهيم عبد التواب الذى كان الأذان للصلاة وإمامتها احد مهامه الهامة بجانب القيادة والقتال*

*وفقد الكثير من الرجال قدرتهم على الكلام من قلة الطعام والماء ولكنهم لم يفقدوا قدرتهم على القتال* 

*إذ اكتشف إبراهيم عبد التواب أن الدبابات الإسرائيلية المواجهة له تنسحب ليلا وتعود مع خيوط الصباح لموقعها* 

*وتحت جنح الظلام يتسلل الرجال ويحتلون الموقع وفى الفجر تفاجأ الدبابات الإسرائيلية بالأمر بعد تدمير خمسة منها وتنسحب باقى الدبابات وتتقدم إسرائيل بشكوى عن خرق مصر لوقف إطلاق النار وكأن قصفهم اليومى للحصن ليس خرقا لإطلاق النار* 

*وقذفته إسرائيل بكل مافى ترسانة السلاح الامريكى فى محاولة لإجبارهم على الاستسلام وخاصة بعد أن تحول صمودهم إلى أسطورة يتحدث عنها العالم كله ويقارنها باستسلام السوبرمان الاسرائيلى يوم 13 أكتوبر*

*وكان يوم 17 يناير 1974 اشد أيام القصف ويستشهد فيه إبراهيم عبد التواب وسلاحة فى يده والمصحف فى اليد الأخرى*

*والغريب انه بعد ذلك اليوم توقفت إسرائيل عن قصف الموقع نهائيا بعد أن يئست من إجبارهم على الاستسلام وان استمرت فى حصارهم*

*وكان قصف يوم 17 كان له هدف واحد أرادته السماء وهو إعطاء المقدم / إبراهيم عبد التواب وسام الاستشهاد مكافأة له على جهوده واخلاصة وصموده*

*اللهم تقبله فى الشهداء والحقنى به*

*واستمر حصار إسرائيل للموقع حتى جاء يوم 12 فبراير 1974 وانسحبت إسرائيل إلى خط المضايق الجبلية تنفيذا لاتفاقية فك الاشتباك ورفع الحصار عن الموقع بعد (114 يوم) تحت الحصار*

*ودخلت القوات المصرية إلى الموقع لتحتضن مصر الرجال* 

*مائة وأربعة عشر يوما تحت الحصار ولم يستسلم الرجال*

*مائة وأربعة عشر يوما قتال وصمود أمام كل ما تمتلكه أمريكا من أسلحة ولم يستسلم الرجال*

*مائة وأربعة عشر يوما* 

*كانوا رجال*

*وانحنى التاريخ إجلالا واحتراما للرجال وجمع أوراقه للانصراف ولكن كيف ينصرف ولا يقف ويصفق بيديه إعجابا للنقيب /حمدى شلبى ورجاله عمالقة رمانه* 

*وهذا حديثنا القادم*

*جمال النجار*

*أرجو أن أكون قد أعطيتهم ولو بعض حقهم*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## الصاعق

البطل العميد / يسري عمارة
واسفله صورة عساف ياجوري

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> البطل العميد / يسري عمارة
> واسفله صورة عساف ياجوري


مساء الفل يا عمنا
ايوه كده ياجدع
هو ده عمنا يسرى عماره 
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*وقف التاريخ فى رمانة*


*كانت إحدى مشاكل سعد الشاذلى وهو يخطط لحرب أكتوبر 1973 هى كيف يمنع وصول الدبابات الإسرائيلية إلى قناة السويس قبل استكمال فرد الكبارى وعبور الدبابات المصرية إلى الشرق*
*وأخيرا تقرر الاعتماد على رجال الصاعقة \' الكوماندوز \' لتنفيذ هذه المهمة* 
*وهكذا* 

*كان من ضمن ما تم أن أقلعت ستة طائرات هليوكوبتر مصرية من قاعدة انشاص يوم ستة أكتوبر 1973 فى الساعة السابعة مساء وعليها مائة مقاتل صاعقة بقيادة النقيب / حمدى شلبى* 
*ضابط مصرى صغير ووسيم زى الفرسان والقلب مليان إيمان وحب للخير والإنسان وكراهية وحقد على أبناء الشيطان* 
*عبر برجالته ومهمته كانت إغلاق المحور الساحلى بسيناء الموازى لشط البحر الأبيض المتوسط عند مضيق رمانة اعتبارا من الساعة السادسة صباح سبعة أكتوبر ولمدة 3/ ساعات* 
*وكان معروفا أنها رحلة ذات اتجاه واحد* 
*انشاص رمانة الجنة*
*رحلة مقدسة وجميلة طلعوها الولاد والقلب مليان إيمان وعناد طلعوا وحالفين ياخدوا بتار الشهدا اللى اتغدر بيهم فى سبعة وستين* 
*ووصلوا الولاد رمانة ويوم سبعة أكتوبر زى ما العباقرة فى القاهرة أتوقعوا الساعة ستة الصبح وصلت الدبابات الإسرائيلية فى طريقها لقناة السويس وبإشارة من حمدى شلبى انفتح ليهم باب لجهنم يوديهم وكانت معركة وملحمة بين الجنود ومعاهم الإيمان وبين المدرعات الصلب وفيها أبناء الشيطان وتم تدمير 18 دبابة واثنين عربة مدرعة و4 عربة نقل وأتوبيس مليان ضباط وجنود يهود وانسحبوا الاندال وبعتوا طيرانهم يقذف المنطقة مع مدفعيتهم بكل ما يملكونة من قذائف ولما أيقنوا أنهم قضوا على كل رجال الصاعقة أرسلوا الدبابات لتعبر المضيق ويطلعوا عليهم الملايكة حمدى شلبى وبقية الشهداء الفدائيين وتدور معركة كبيرة ورهيبة الساعة 12 الظهر ويفشلوا الاندال وينسحبوا بسرعة ويستمروا فى قذف المنطقة بكل الأسلحة والقنابل* 
*إلى الساعة الرابعة عصرا ويوقنون انه لا بد قد تم القضاء على كل البشر وتتقدم سرية مظلات إسرائيلية (مائة فرد مظلات) ودول كريمة الجيش الاسرائيلى حاجة كده زى رامبو الامريكى ويوصلوا المظليين مستخبيين ويقربوا وينفتح تانى باب الجحيم ويطلع المصريين* 
*وتدور معركة بالخناجر والايدين المجردة وحقد ست سنين على شط القنال مستنيين وتار بحر البقر وفلسطين وكل الشهدا اللى اتغدر بيهم فى ستة وخمسين وسبعة وستين كل دول بيصرخوا بالتار وحمدى شلبى مصرى جدع وأمين والتار عرض عند المصريين* 
*وتندفع دباباتهم تحاول تنقذ كرامتهم ورجالتهم وتبدأ الملحمة ويتوقف التاريخ بكل ما فيه من غرائب وعجائب ليسجل لحظة غريبة وعجيبة وفريدة ما تحصلش غير من المصريين* 
*النقيب / على نجم*
*ضابط مصرى من ولاد الفلاحين البسطاء الطيبين ينصاب برصاصة ورغم كده يهجم على دبابة ويطلع فوقها ويفجرها وينفجر فيها ويكون أول استشهادي عليها*
*ويشوفه العسكرى / عبد الحليم مهنى ويعمل زيه يطلع على دبابة وينفجر فيها* 
*وكانت لحظة غريبة وعجيبة العساكر والضباط المصريين بيجروا ورا الدبابات وأطقم الدبابات الاسرائليين من ذعرهم يهربوا منهم ومن لخمتهم يصطدموا ببعض وينسحبوا الاندال*
*ويبعتوا الطيران ويبدأوا قذف المدفعية والصواريخ وييجى الليل ويكون استشهد من الأبطال خمسة وسبعين والليل صديق للعشاق والفدائيين* 
*ويقرر حمدى شلبى يرجع بالباقيين بعد ماخلصت الذخيرة ونجحوا فى أداء مهمتهم* 
*ويرجعوا الأبطال ماشيين من خلال سهل الطينة الذى تغوص فيه الأقدام حتى أعلى الركبة يا سلام عليهم وهم راجعين ماشيين خمسة وعشرين كيلو فى الملح والطين وبيغنوا نشيد الفدائيين*
*وان مت يا امى ما تبكيش*

*راح أموت علشان بلدي تعيش*

*افرحى يا أمه وزفينى*

*وفى يوم النصر افتكريني*

*وان طالت يا أمه السنين*

*خلى اخواتى الصغيرين*

*يكونوا زى فدائيين يا أمه*
*ولم تتمكن إسرائيل من استغلال المحور إلا فى الساعة الثامنة من صباح 8 أكتوبر اى أن هذه القوة الصغيرة أغلقت هذه المحور لمدة ستة وعشرون ساعة مما يعد إعجازا عسكريا بجميع المقاييس* 


*وقد أشاد الجنرال الاسرائيلى/ أدان بهذه القوة فى مذكراته بعد الحرب وقال عنهم*
*لقد قاتل رجال الكوماندوز المصريين على المحور الساحلى بكل بسالة وكأنهم قد اقسموا على أن يدفعوا أرواحهم ثمنا لمنعنا من الوصول لقناة السويس* 
*والحق ما شهدت به الأعداء*


*اسمحوا لى أن انحنى احتراما وإجلالا للرجال*
*بس أمانة اللى يروح القاهرة ويعرف حمدى شلبى يسلم لى عليه ويبوس لى أيديه وعنيه* 
*ويقوله مصر فاكراك وفى ننى العين والقلب شيلاك*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## نورس رحال

اخى جمال ضمنى الى صفك لاقف بجانبك وانحنى معك لهؤلاء الابطال وكمان ابوس ايديهم كلهم مش بس حمدى شلبى 
اللهم ارزقنا الشهاده 
وفى انتظار يومياتك عن حرب اكتوبر المجيده
اخيك 
محمد رمضان

----------


## الصاعق

الجزء الأول من رواية الجندي الإسرائيلي عن أسد سيناء


سيد زكريا خليل بقلم/ محمد صلاحأنها ملحمه بطوليه تلك التي قام بها الجندي البطل سيد زكريا خليل الذي استطاع بمفرده ان يبيد فصيله اسرائيليه كامله ثم استشهد بعد ذلك وتحدثت عنه صحف ووكالات انباء العالم ووصفته بانه اسد مصري في حرب أكتوبر.
كانت بداية القصة في قاعه احتفلات كبري بالعاصمة الألمانية برلين حيث أقيم حفل عشاء دبلوماسي دعي اليه سفراء الدول الاجنبيه بمناسبه قوميه في شهر ابريل من عام 1995، وفي هذه القاعه كانت بدايه القصه او لنقل نهايتها.
كان من بين المدعوين السفيره المصريه (عزيزه فهمي) والقنصل الإسرائيلى (زيفر فسكومونسكي) وهنا كانت البدايه .

فقد تقدم القنصل الإسرائيلي من السفيرة المصرية وقدم لها بطاقه عسكريه وخطابا قائلا ان هذة متعلقات تخص جندي مصري أستشهد في حرب اكتوبر ،وقد احتفظ بها الجندي الاسرائيلي الذي تمكن من قتله تقديرا لشجاعته!.
وتفحصت السفيرة المتعلقات، البطاقه العسكريه باسم الجندي (سيد زكريا خليل) ، تحمل رقم 5445404 العسكري , وخطاب موجه من الجندي المذكور الي والده كتبه اثناء القتال الا انه لم يتمكن من إرساله على ما يبدو.
وعندها سألت السفيره القنصل الإسرائيلي عن سر حصوله علي تلك المتعلقات وعن سبب احتفاظه بها كل تلك السنوات؟ 
كما سألت عن ظروف ذلك الجندي وما مصيره ؟ 

واجابها القنصل بأنه فؤجي مثلها بهذه المتعلقات عند سلمها له جندي اسرائيلي ظل محتفظا بها الي ان انتهت الحرب وعاد الي عمله بوزراه الخارجيه، ثم اوفدته الخارجيه الاسرائيليه موظفا بقنصليتها في المانيا وان هذا الجندي حينما علم بقدوم السفيرة المصرية الي تلك الحفله سلم هذة المتعلقات الى القنصل الإسرائيلي طالبا منه ان يسلمها للخارجيه المصريه لتعيدها الي اسرته، علما بأن تلك المعلقات لم تكن تفارق جيبه او حقيبه يده، وكان يأخذها في كل مكان يذهب اليه .
وحينها طلبت السفيرة المصرية لقاء هذا الجندي الإسرائيلي لتعرف سر هذة المتعلقات.

وفي اليوم التالي: وصل الجندي الإسرائيلي الى مكتب السفيرة المصرية وبدأ يروي قصته ..
فقال الجندي الاسرائيلي أنه ظل يحتفظ بهذة المتعلقات فى كل مكان يذهب اليه وطوال هذة المده لم تبرح جيبه "اعتزازا" ببطوله هذا الجندي الي ان علم بتلك الحفله. لأنه يتحين الفرصة منذ زمن كي يقدم هذة المتعلقات لأي مسئول مصري.
وبادرته السفيرة بسؤال عن سر هذة المتعلقات وكيف وصلت اليه ، وبدأ الجندي يروى قصه البطل ..
بطل مصري يحمل أسم (سيد زكريا خليل).

وبدأ يروي ..
كان ذلك في يوم الثالث عشر من اكتوبر بعد ان عبرت القوات المصريه قناه السويس, واجتاحت اعظم مانع مائي في التاريخ ثم حطمت اكبر مانع حربي وبدأت المعركه حيث عبرت وحده صغيره من قوات الصاعقه خلف خطوطنا الإسرائيلية وتمركزت فوق احد التباب من جنوب سيناء وعندما اكتشف قادتنا امر الوحده وامروا بارسال القوات اليها سريعا وباسقاط وحدتين مظلتين هناك، وكنت واحدا من القوات التي هبطت هناك.

وبدأت قواتنا في الاشتباك مع جنود الوحده المصريه واحتوانا قتال عنيف ضاري استبسل فيه الجنود المصريين استبسالا ولكن قواتنا استطاعت التغلب علي القوات المصريه الصغيره بكثره الاسلحه والذخيره وبما احدثناه من فجأه في صفوف القتال.
وبعد ان حاصرنا القوه المصريه وكدنا ان نقضي عليها جميعا فوق التبه وكنت مختبئا في حفره اصوب نيراني علي الجنود المصريين فؤجئت بنيران مصريه تتجه نحو قواتنا الإسرائيلية من ناحيه اليمين.

وبدأت النيران المصريه تحصد جنودنا اليهود فردا فردا حتي قضت علي فصيله المظلات كلها بما فيهم قائدنا ، أما أنا فقد تحصنت بحفرتي فنجوت، واخذت اراقب مصدر النيران المصريه دون ان اطلق طلقه واحده حتي لا انبههم الي مكاني.
ففؤجت ان مصرد تلك النيران هو مدفع رشاش واحد امسك به جندي مصري وقد اختبأ خلف مرتفع صغير تحصن به، واخذ يطلق نيرانه علي قواتنا دون ان تخطيء طلقه واحده هدفها التي كانت تصوب عليه فقضي علي الفصيله التي كنت واحدا من قواتها وهي فصيله المظلات الاسرائيليه.

وهنا اخذتني الحميه اليهوديه فتسللت خلف الجندي المصري زاحفا علي بطني دون ان يراني، واقتربت منه وافرغت فيه خزينه بندقيتي وقد احكمت نيشاني وتصويبي نحوه فارتمي علي الارض مضرجا في دماؤه.
وهنا احسست بشعورين متانقضين.

فقد شعرت بالزهو لأنني اخذت بثأري وثأر فصيلتي ولكن انتابني شعور غريب نحو الجندي المصري الذي اعتبرته بطلا وشجاعا فقد حول النصر الى هزيمة بقوه ايمانة وشده حماسه وشجاعته وحده ذكائه وحسن تصرفه وخفه حركته وبسالته في القتال مما اثار اعجابي بشخصه ورأيت فيه كيف تكون البطوله وكيف يكون الفداء فهو لم ييأس ولم يجبن ولم يحاول الفرار.
وهنا قاطعته السفيره قائله: تتحدث كأنك مصري ولست يهودي ؟ 
وفجر الجندي مفاجأة جديدة حين أجاب : الحقيقه اني مصري ،انا يهودي مصري ولدت في مصر وعشت في حاره اليهود في الاسكندريه منذ صباي وقد ولد ابواي في مصر وكان والدي من التجار اليهود الذي عاشوا في مصر اطول فتره قبل ان ننزح من مصر الي ايطاليا ومن بعدها الى اسرائيل ولقدت ولدت وشربت حب مصر من ابوي وكان لي اصدقاء مصريين وزملاء مصريين في فتره صباي وقد عز علي ان اقتل جنديا مصريا برصاص بندقيتي وفي الحقيقه كان سيد زكريا اول جندي مصري اقتله في حياتي.وعلي الرغم من اشتراكي في معارك كثيره ضد المصريين ربما اصبت بعضهم دون ان اراه او ادري به ولكن سيد هذا الجندي البطل رأيته بنفسي يترنح متضرجا في دماؤه اثر رصاصاتي التي اطلقتها عليه.

قالت السفيره في حده :ولكنك قتلت هذا الجندي المصري ولاشك ان الزهو قد تملكك عندما قتلته فقد اخذت منه الثأر لفصيلتك بل انك قتلته بغيظ شديد لانك افرغت فيه خزينه رصاصاتك كلها.
اجاب الجندي :سيدتي السفيره ان الحرب قتال بين قاتل ومقتول واذا لم اكن قد قتلته كان قتلني هو لاني كنت في موقف محرج وفي مكان محصور لا استطيع الفكاك او الهرب منه.
قالت السفيره : ولكنك افرغت كل رصاصتك في جسده .

قال الجندي :لاني كنت خائفا منه خوفا شديدا وكنت ارتعد وكنت احسب ان رصاصه واحده لن تكفي لقتل هذا البطل الشجاع الذي قتل كل افراد فصيلتي، كنت اظنه فوق القتل فافرغت فيه خزينتي بدون وعي وبصوره جنونيه فقد كنت اما قاتلا واما مقتولا في تلك اللحظه ولا شك.
قالت السفيره :علي كل حال اكمل القصه. 

واكمل (عذرا) حديثه.

----------


## الصاعق

الجزء الثاني

... بعد ان صوبت رصاصتي نحوه وارتمي هو علي الارض يتلوي من الالم مضرجا في دماؤه خشيت ان يكونه قد ظل علي قيد الحياه فوضعت في بندقيتي خزينه اخري مليئه بالرصاص وحاولت أن اتقدم نحوه شيئا فشيئا وكنت احس أنه سوف يباغتني برصاصه مفاجئه تصيبني فظللت ازحف نحوه خطوه خطوه حتي وجدت جسده قد سكن عن الحركه وقد تأكده ان روحه قد فارقت جسده فاقتربت منه في حذر و اول شئ فعلته هو ان أبعدت سلاحه عن يده ثم امسكت بيده لأتأكد من موته وعندما امسكت بيده احسست بشئ غريب وبشعور يشدني نحوه وكنت في هذه الحاله يمكننني الفرار من شده خوفي ولكني وجدتني اقلب جسده في رفق وكأن بيني وبينه صله قلبيه حميمه ، شعور غريب انتابني في تلك اللحظه واخذت افتش في جيوبه وكأني افتش عن صله تربطني به وكانت المفأجاه الكبري التي اذهلتني وكاد يجن عقلي بعدها.

قالت السفيره: اي مفاجاه ؟أنك وجدت معه بطاقته العسكريه وكرنيهه العسكري وخطابا كان قد كتبه لاهله وسلسله فضيه مكتوب عليها (لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله)؟ 
قال الجندي الاسرائيلي عزرا والدموع تتساقط من عينيه :هذا هو ما قدمته لسيادتك عن طريق قنصلنا فقط. 
قال (مدير مكتب السفيره) وهل هناك اشياء اخري لم تقدمها ؟ 
قالت السفيره متعجبه :اشياء اخري لم تقدمها!! ما هي ؟ولماذا لم تقدمها ؟اهي اسرار عسكريه وجدتها معه وقدمتها الي الجهات الاسرائيليه المختصه ؟ 
قال الجندي عزرا :لم يكن معه اي اسرار عسكريه .. 
قاطعه مدير المكتب قائلا:اذن لماذ لم تقدمها لنا مع ما قدمت من اوراق ؟وهل احتفظت بها ام بددتها ؟ 
قال الجندي :لقد احتفظت بها لنفسي ومازلت احتفظ بها في محفظتي الخاصه.
قالت السفيره:شئ عجيب! وما هي ولماذا احتفظت بها لنفسك ؟ 
قال عزرا: لانها شئ يخصني شخصيا.
تعجبت السفيره وقالت :شئ كان مع الجندي المصري يخصك انت شخصيا مع انك لا تعرفهه ولا يعرفك؟ 

اجاب عزرا تلك كانت المفاجأه المذهله بل والقاتله لي في نفس الوقت لقد وجدت بين محفظته وبين تلك الاوراق صوره لي شخصيا. 
اندهشت السفيره وقالت :صوره لك شخصيا ؟ في محفظه جندي مصري ؟ومن اين اتي بها وكيف كان ذلك ؟
قال الجندي الاسرائيلي عزرا :انها صوره لي وأنا في السابعه عشره من عمري وقد ضمت الصوره معي صديقا قديما لي اسمه ربيع في مثل عمري وكنت قد كتبت له اهداء علي ظهرها فكانت مفاجأه عجيبه لي عندما اخرجتها من محفظته.
فشدني اول ما شدني وجود الصوره و هذا الصديق القديم الذي يقف بجواري فيها والذي اكد انها صورتي انني قرات علي ظهرها كلماتي التي كتبتها له قائلا: 

(الي اخي وصديقي ربيع زكريا خليل ) ذكرى لا انساها وستبقي طول عمري، وقرأت توقيعي علي هذه الكلمات اسمي كاملا (عزرا حاييم كومانوس) كل ذلك بخط عربي ركيك وقد استطعت ان اقرأ هذا الكلمات علي الرغم من عوامل الزمن التي كادت ان تمحو حروفها.
وقد تذكرت ساعتها انه كانت عندي نسخه من تلك الصوره الفوتغرافيه وكان الصديق الصغير ربيع قد كتب لي علي ظهرها اهداء ولكني فقدتها ضمن اوراق طفولتي فقد كان عمرنا تلك الايام لا يتجاوز السابعه عشر الا بقليل.
امسكت بالصوره أتاملها وسرعان ما عادت بي السنون ادراجها الي الخلف ،الي عهد الطفوله، الي ذكري ذلك اليوم الي التقيت فيه بالصغير ربيع .

ولكني كنت مندهشان من وقوع تلك الصوره في يد هذا الجندي المصري .كيف وجدها وكيف احتفظ بها كل تلك السنوات .
وفجأه طرأ علي ذهني خاطرا بشع فقد تخيلت ان هذا الجندي ربما هو صديقي ربيع نفسه وانتابني شعور قاتل بالالم كيف اقتل منقذي من الموت يوما ما؟ 

ولكن سرعان ما ساورني شعور بالاطمئنان عندما تأملت وجهه فهو اصغر من وجه ربيع صديقي بسنوات ثم تنبهت فجاه الي وجود الكرنيه العسكري وبطاقته الشخصيه وكانت المفاجأه اشد وقعا والما علي نفسي انه الجندي (سيد زكريا خليل)، وكان الاخ الاصغر لصديق الطفوله ربيع فأخذت في بكاء شديد وحسره مفجعه، انه ذلك الطفل الصغير الجميل الذي رأيته في صباي عندما التقيت بأخيه ربيع وهو يصحبه علي بلاج الشاطبي في الاسكندريه وكنا نداعبه ونلاعبه، اهو الذي قتلته الان؟ 
يا لها من مفاجأه مره وحسره لعينه ،لعنه الله علي الحرب والقتال.

قاطعته السفيره قائله :انك تحكي قصه ولا في الخيال! كيف عرفت ربيع ؟ومتي رأيت سيد ؟ وما القصه من بدايتها؟ 
قال الجندي الاسرائيلي:كان هذا يوم الثلاثاء تقريبا في احد ايام شهر يونيه علي ما اذكر سنه 1945 وقد اكدت الصوره تلك السنه لاني سجلت العام في نهايه كلماتي دون ان اسجل اليوم او الشهر.

كنت في ذلك اليوم من ايام الصيف اسبح في بحر الاسكندريه وكنا في الاجازه الصيفيه وكنت اسبح بعنف حتي اخذني التيار الي العمق وفجأه احسست بقواي تضعف واشرفت علي الغرق، وكنت احاول ان اتعلق ولو بقشه تنقذني من الغرق وبينما كانت الامواج تعلو وتهبط بي وكدت ان استستلم للأمواج فأذا بيد قويه تحملني وتدفع بي نحو الشاطئ وانا اغالب سكره الغرق حتي وصلت الي بر النجاه واستلقيت علي رمال شاطئ الشاطبي فأذا بصاحب تلك اليد شاب في مثل سني وقد اخذ يعالج تنفسي ويخرج المياه من جوفي وقد التف الناس حولنا وجاء ابي مسرعا وامي من خلفه تصرخ.

ولكن هذا الشاب اخذ يهدئ من روعهما وقد انتهي من افاقتي من تلك الاغماءه التي كانت تقضي علي حياتي وعادت لي انفاسي مره اخري فأخذ يرافقني طوال اليوم وكان معه اخوه الصغير سيد والذي كان في الخامسه تقريبا، كان هذا الشاب هو (ربيع زكريا خليل) واخوه هو (سيد زكريا خليل)، وقد صارت بينا صداقه قويه وبدأت اتعرف علي هذا الشاب الذي كان فلاحا من الصعيد وكان باقي علي اجازته ومصيفه الذي جاء يقضيه في الاسكندريه يومان، وفي صباح اليوم التالي التقيت به وطلبت منه ان نذهب للمصور للإلتقاط صوره تبقي للذكري وبعدها اخذنا نلعب مع سيد الصغير وندلل فيه ولم اقابله من بعد ذلك فقد سافر هو واسرته عائدين الي بلدهم في الصعيد وظللت طوال عمري اتمني ان اقابله لارد له الجميل.
وهنا تدخلت السفيره قائله :وها انتذا رددت جميله .

فانهال عذرا باكيا وقال:لا تزيدي من المي يا سياده السفيره ،انه القدر الذي يسخر مني ويعذبني.
فأخذت السفيره تهدأ من روعه قائله:ان الاعمار بيد الله ثم انك رددت جميله بأن جعلت اخيه شهيدا وسيكون مسواه الجنه مع الشهداء والابرار.
بقي ان نعرف ان عذرا اخذ يبكي ويقبل جثته ويطلب منه ان يسامحه بل وحفر له قبرا وادي عليه التحيه العسكريه واطلق 21 طلقه في الهواء تحيه الشهداء.
تحيه الي كل من رفع اسم وطنه عاليا والي كل من ضحي في سبيله وفداه بروحه.

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> اخى جمال ضمنى الى صفك لاقف بجانبك وانحنى معك لهؤلاء الابطال وكمان ابوس ايديهم كلهم مش بس حمدى شلبى





> اللهم ارزقنا الشهاده 
> وفى انتظار يومياتك عن حرب اكتوبر المجيده
> اخيك 
> محمد رمضان



صباحك سكر يا عم محمد
اللهم آمين 
ياه يا محمد لو عرفت هؤلاء الرجال 
رجال اختاروا الشهادة على حياة الذل
وكان حرصهم على الاستشهاد هو كلمة السر التى قلبت كل موازين القوة
وهو ما اريد ترسيخه بكلماتى عن هؤلاء الرجال
صباحك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*دورية الشرف 1* 


*إذا كان رجال القوات المسلحة فى العالم كله يفتخرون بارتداء الزي العسكري وبانتمائهم إلى القوات المسلحة . فهناك رجال يفتخر بهم الزي العسكري وتفتخر القوات المسلحة بانتمائهم إليها* 

*انهم رجال أضاءوا أنفسهم شموعا تحترق لتنير لأوطانهم الطريق* 

*من هؤلاء الرجال وعلى رأسهم ياتى رجال الصاعقة المصريين أبطال دورية الشرف بقيادة* 

*الملازم / السيد محمد جمال الدين*

*من قوة الكتيبة 153 صاعقة من المجموعة 128 صاعقة \' احتياطي القيادة العامة المصرية أثناء معارك أكتوبر 1973\'*

*فالى هؤلاء الرجال الذين صدق فيهم قول المولى عز وجل \' من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا \' صدق الله العظيم*

*والى الباحثين عن مثل أعلى وقدوة يقتدون بها*

*والى الباحثين عن نجم فى ظلام اليأس يهتدون به*

*الى هؤلاء جميعا*

*أقول*

*بنهاية معركة الخامس من يونيو 1967 لم تفقد مصر صحراء سيناء فقط. ولكنها فقدت معها سمعتها العسكريه . وأهين الشرف العسكرى المصرى بعد ان دنست أقدام الاسرائيلين مياه قناة السويس. وقالت الدعايه الصهيونيه ان الانسان المصرى غير مقاتل وانه مجرد فلاح جاهل وان هناك فجوة كبيرة بين الإنسان المصرى والمقاتل الإسرائيلي السوبر مان الذي لا يقهر وهكذا تناست الدعاية الصهيونية الخبيثة ان الجيش المصري هو أول جيش نظامي عرفه التاريخ وان تحتمس هو الأب الروحي الأول للمخططين الاستراتيجيين فى العالم وان أحمس هو بطل أبطال التحرير على مدار التاريخ وانه لولا تحالف الدول الأوروبية ضد الجيش المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا فى موقعة نفارين لتغير مسار التاريخ*

*ولكن من يتذكر كل هذا*

*ان بشاعة هزيمة الخامس من يونيو 1967 أسدلت الستار على كل ما هو عظيم وجميل وأتاح لآلة الدعاية الصهيونية انسب الظروف لتشيد بعظمة وعبقرية وقوة المقاتل الإسرائيلي السوبرمان الذي لا يقهر* 

*وجاء السادس من أكتوبر* 

*واثبت المخطط المصري انه لا يقل عن نظيرة الإسرائيلي بل يتفوق عليه*

*واثبت المقاتل المصري انه مقاتل شرس ومثقف وقادر على استيعاب احدث الأسلحة*

*وسقطت خرافة الفجوة التكنولوجية بين الإنسان المصري والإسرائيلي واستردت مصر شرفها العسكري وارتفعت راياتها عالية على ضفتي قناة السويس* 



*قليلة في العالم هي الجيوش التي تستطيع أن تفعل ما فعله الجيش المصري بعد ستة أعوام فقط من الهزيمة*

*ولكن لا أحد في العالم غير المصريين يستطيع أن يفعل ما فعله رجال دورية الشرف* 

*انهم رجال قدموا الروح والدم واثبتوا للعالم اجمع أن الإنسان المصري ليس مقاتلا فحسب ولكنه مقاتل فوق العادة* 

*وصدق فيهم قول رسول الله \' ..انهم خير أجناد الأرض ..*

*نستكمل غدا*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيب قلبى جمال باشا النجار
فى البدايه اضم صوتى لك ولاخى محمد ذلك النورس الرحال واتضرع الى الله بان يرزقنا الشهادة فى سبيله......... امين
جئت بالفعل لاسجل حضورى على هذا الموضوع الشديد الاهميه بالنسبه للاجيال القادمه
لم افاجا ابدا منك بهذه الروح وبهذه الوطنيه وبهذه المشاعر الاصيله 
ولم افاجا ايضا وانا اراك تحكى عن هؤلاء الابطال وكانك تعانق من خلالهم الامل والحلم القادم
وانا استشف من كلماتك مدى العطش لنصر جديد ان شاء الله ليس ببعيد 
فليس هناك اجمل ولا اروع ولا اعظم ان يكون العطاء بالدماء
فلقد علمنى وطنى ان حروف التاريخ مزورةٌ حين تكون بدون دمــــــــاء
اشكرك واحييك واشكر كل من كتب فى هذه الملحمه الرائعه ولو حرفا واحدا عبر من خلاله عن عمق حبه لهذا التراب ولهذا الوطن
لك دوما خالص حبى وتقديرى
اخيك محمد

----------


## يراع

هل من الضروري أثبات بأننا نتابع بإستمرار؟

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيب قلبى جمال باشا النجار
> فى البدايه اضم صوتى لك ولاخى محمد ذلك النورس الرحال واتضرع الى الله بان يرزقنا الشهادة فى سبيله......... امين
> جئت بالفعل لاسجل حضورى على هذا الموضوع الشديد الاهميه بالنسبه للاجيال القادمه
> لم افاجا ابدا منك بهذه الروح وبهذه الوطنيه وبهذه المشاعر الاصيله 
> ولم افاجا ايضا وانا اراك تحكى عن هؤلاء الابطال وكانك تعانق من خلالهم الامل والحلم القادم
> وانا استشف من كلماتك مدى العطش لنصر جديد ان شاء الله ليس ببعيد 
> فليس هناك اجمل ولا اروع ولا اعظم ان يكون العطاء بالدماء
> فلقد علمنى وطنى ان حروف التاريخ مزورةٌ حين تكون بدون دمــــــــاء
> ...


اخى العزيز محمد
اشكرك على ردك الكريم 
انا سعيد جدا بتواجدك 
تصور كنت انوى فعلا ان اوجه لك دعوى لتشرف القاعة السياسية بتواجدك
اليوم كانت هذه الفكرة تسيطر على عقلى 
ولهذا سعدت جدا عندما وجدتك 
تعرف يا عمنا
كنت اخشى الاقتراب من هذا التاريخ الذى كتبه الرجال بدمائهم 
رغم ان كل المادة اللمية كانت جاهزة 
ولكنى خشيت الاقتراب بعدما مات الحلم 
حتى اتى من بعث الحلم من جديد
والحمد لله 
اتمنى ان اكون قد اقتربت من اعطاء الرجال بعض حقهم
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> هل من الضروري أثبات بأننا نتابع بإستمرار؟


مساء الفل يا عمنا
انا سعيد جدا بمتابعتك
المهم ان تطمئننى هل نجحت كلماتى ان تعطى الرجال بعض حقهم

هذا هو ما يهمنى لانهم اعظم من اى كلمات
واخشى ان تكولن كلماتى قد ظلمتهم
مساءك زى الفل
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*دورية الشرف 2* 
*كان الرجال يعرفون أنها رحلة ذات اتجاه واحد*

*مصر سيناء الجنة*

*وتسارعوا إليها وتمت محاولة لأبرارهم باللنشات مساء يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973 ولكن تصدت لهم الطائرات والزوارق الإسرائيلية وكانت معركة استغرقت الليل بطوله وخرج الرجال من الماء صباح يوم 7 أكتوبر ورفضوا الراحة وصمموا على العبور*

*وهكذا أقلعت الطائرات الهليكوبتر من منطقة الزعفرانة بالبحر الأحمر إلى منطقة راس ملعب بجنوب سيناء مساء يوم 7 أكتوبر تحمل 18 مقاتل من رجال الصاعقة المصريين ولاد الناس الغلابة العاديين الطيبين بقيادة ضابط برتبة ملازم اسمه السيد محمد جمال الدين ضابط مصري صغير لم يمضى على تخرجه من الكلية الحربية سوى عدة اشهر ابيض ووسيم وحياء العذارى فى وجهه مستكين لكن قلبه زى الحديد وعنيد اسكندرانى شهم وجدع وشديد* 

*وكانت أول معركة لهم فى مساء نفس اليوم 7اكتوبر حيث تم عمل كمين على طريق الشط الطور* 

*وبعد منتصف الليل حضرت 2 عربة مدرعة و2 عربة جيب اسرائيلى وتم تدمير 2 عربة المدرعة وتدمير عربة جيب وفرت الأخرى* 

*وكان ظهور الصاعقة المصريين فى جنوب سيناء مفاجأة كبرى أربكت العدو الاسرائيلى كم عددهم ؟؟*

*وما هدفهم ؟؟*

*وأين يذهبون ؟؟* 

*ومن أين يحصلون على الإمدادات ( الطعام والماء والذخيرة )؟؟*

*وجاء الطيران الاسرائيلى وقام بقصف المنطقة* 

*ولكن الرجال كانوا قد غادروها سيرا على الأقدام لمسافة 40 أربعين كيلو متر حيث وصلوا وادى( أبو جعدة)واستقبلتهم قبيلة( العليقات)العربية وقدمت لهم وجبة من المكرونة كانت هى الوجبة الوحيدة التى تناولوها طوال الدورية وفى مساء اليوم نفسه 8 أكتوبر نفذت الدورية كمين آخر ودمرت عربة جيب وعربة نصف جنزير اسرائيلى ولم تحدث اى خسائر للرجال وانتهت مهمتهم وقرر قائدهم العملاق (الملازم/السيد جمال الدين ) ضرورة العودة لصفوف القوات المصرية لتنفيذ اى مهام أخرى تطلب منهم وبدأت الرحلة سيرا على الأقدام للوصول إلى القوات المصرية التى كانت تقاتل فى شمال سيناء* 

*وكالعادة بدأ الطيران الاسرائيلى يبحث عن الرجال ويطاردهم للقضاء عليهم بعد أن أثار ظهورهم القلق فى تل أبيب عن نوايا مصر وها تنوى اقتحام جنوب سيناء للسيطرة على منابع البترول* 

*واستمرت المطاردة لمدة ثمانية أيام حيث هاجمتهم الطائرات العمودية واستشهد ثلاثة أفراد وأصيب خمسة طلبوا من قائدهم أن يتركهم حتى لا يعيقوا سير الدورية وكانت لكل منهم قصة أسطورية بعد ذلك وتمكن احدهم من القضاء على فصيلة مظلات اسرائيلى وحده وأسمته الصحافة العالمية أسد سيناء بعد أن أذاع قصته ضابط اسرائيلى أثناء حفل دبلوماسي فى ألمانيا الغربية سنة 1998*

*وتحركت الدورية حتى وصلت جبل سومار واشتبكت مع وحدة إسرائيلية ودمرت دبابتين وطائرة هليكوبتر بمقذوف مضاد للدبابات أثناء وجودها على الأرض* 

*ثم تحركت الدورية ووصلت جبل الراحة بسانت كاترين وطاردهم الطيران الاسرائيلى وقام بحصرهم فى مدخل مضيق سدر وقامت الطائرات القاذفة الإسرائيلية بقذفهم بالقنابل الألف رطل وأصيب عدد من الأفراد من بينهم قائد الدورية أصيب بشظية فى قدمه ولكنهم استمروا فى التحرك فى اتجاه القوات المصرية رغم إصابة جهاز اللاسلكي وانقطاع اتصالهم بالقيادة ولكنهم كانوا يتابعون أخبار الحرب من راديو صغير يحمله قائد الدورية ويوم 28 أكتوبر عرفوا انه هناك وقف للقتال ولكنهم استمروا فى التحرك وسرى وقف القتال على الجبة المصرية كلها عدا ثلاثة وحدات*



*دورية الشرف التى نرافقها*

*وعمالقة مضيق سدر الجبلي* 

*ورجال الأسطورة فى كبريت رجال إبراهيم عبد التواب آخر الشهداء*

*واستمرت مطاردة الطيران للرجال ورغم ذلك وصلوا إلى القوات المصرية فى عيون موسى يوم 8نوفمبر 1973 وتمكن فردين من عبور السلك والالتحاق بالقوات المصرية وقامت القوات الإسرائيلية بمحاصرة الآخرين بالدبابات وقذفهم بالطائرات وتم أسرهم صباح 9نوفمبر بعد أن فقدوا الوعى نتيجة الإرهاق وانعدام الطعام والماء* 



*ثلاثون يوما يتحركون ويقاتلون وكل طعامهم أعشاب الصحراء وتأسفوا كثيرا لان البرد أخفى كل الزواحف والثعابين التى كان يمكن أن تكون وجبة شهية يتناولونها* 

*ثلاثون يوما بدون ماء وكل ما كانوا يحصلون عليه مجرد قطرات الندى المتكثفة ليلا على جدران الخوذات الحديدية وكانوا يلحسونها فجرا قبل أن تبخرها أشعة الشمس*

*وقد فقدوا جميعا القدرة على الكلام اعتبارا من أول نوفمبر بعد أن التصقت ألسنتهم بأفواههم من شدة الجوع والعطش* 

*ثلاثون يوما تطاردهم الطائرات والدبابات التى تحاول أبادتهم أو إجبارهم على الاستسلام* 

*ثلاثون يوما يفترشون الأرض ويلتحفون السماء ويتحركون ويقاتلون وينشرون الفزع والرعب فى قلوب الأعداء ويربكون قيادتهم ويتمنون الاستشهاد*

*انتهت مهمتهم ونجحوا فيها وكانوا حريصين على العودة إلى قيادتهم لتنفيذ اى مهام جديدة يكلفوا بها*

*وتم إعادة كل أفراد الدورية إلى مصر يوم 11 نوفمبر طبقا لاتفاقية وقف القتال وتبادل الأسرى* 

*وارتبكت القيادة الإسرائيلية بعد أسرهم* 

*كيف استطاع هؤلاء المصريون أن يتحركوا كل هذه المسافة بدون اى إمداد ؟؟؟*

*وكيف استطاعت هذه القوة الصغيرة من الأفراد أن تثير كل هذا الارتباك والفزع والرعب؟؟*

*إن مقاتلهم السوبر مان الاسرائيلى نفسه لا يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك* 

*ولكن هؤلاء المصريين فعلوها*

*ولم يعرف الرجال وقتها أنهم أربكوا القيادة الإسرائيلية على أعلى مستوياتها وان تحركهم طوال هذه الأيام الطويلة قد أثار الفزع فى تل أبيب التى لم تكن تدرك حجم قوتهم ولا الهدف من تواجدهم مما دفعها لاتخاذ قرارات كان لها تأثيرها على مجرى الحرب كلها* 

*وهذا حديثنا القادم إن شاء الله*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*دورية الشرف 3* 
*ماذا فعل الرجال*

*كانت طائرات الاستطلاع الإسرائيلية تصور سيناء كل يوم صباحا أثناء العمليات وترصد الدورية فترسل القيادة الإسرائيلية الطائرات القاذفة لتقصف المنطقة ثم ترسل الدبابات ورجال المظلات للقضاء على باقي الأحياء* 

*وفى صباح اليوم التالي ترصد طائرات الاستطلاع وجود دورية في مكان آخر ونظرا لبعد المسافة وقوة القصف الجوى الذي تعرضت له المنطقة التي ظهرت فيها القوات المصرية أمس كان لا يمكن أن يتوقع أحد أنهم نفس الرجال* 

*حتى تصورت القيادة الإسرائيلية أن مصر لها جيش كامل من رجال الصاعقة فى جنوب سيناء* 

*وهكذا* 

*أصبح تحرك القوات الإسرائيلية على طرق سيناء الجنوبية عبئا ضخما على أي وحدة إسرائيلية تحسبا لوجود كمين من رجال الصاعقة في أي مكان أو المرور على ألغام يكون رجال الصاعقة قد زرعوها فتميزت هذه التحركات بالبطيء الشديد والحيطة واستنزاف جزء من المجهود الجوى الإسرائيلي لاستطلاع الطريق أمام الوحدات المتحركة*



*تم نقل جزء من القوات الإسرائيلية من شمال سيناء إلى جنوبها بالطائرات لتدعيم القوات الإسرائيلية لمواجهة هجمات الصاعقة المتوقعة*



*تم تخصيص جزء كبير من الزوارق الإسرائيلية لتأمين ساحل خليج السويس لمنع الإمدادات عن رجال الصاعقة وتم إضاءة ساحل خليج السويس كله أثناء الليل بواسطة المشاعل التي تلقيها الطائرات لكشف أي محاولة لتسلل القوات المصرية* 



*تم تخصيص جزء كبير من المجهود الجوى الإسرائيلي لاستطلاع جنوب سيناء ومطاردة رجال الصاعقة* 



*لجأت القيادة الإسرائيلية إلى إمداد وحداتها بجنوب سيناء بواسطة الزوارق والطائرات مع ما يمثله ذلك من عبء واستنزاف للمجهود الجوى والبحري* 



*أجبرت عمليات الصاعقة القيادة الإسرائيلية على تخصيص فرقة مدرعة مكونة من 200 مائتين دبابة ولواء مظلات كامل وقفت تجاه جنوب سيناء ولم تشترك في الحرب تحسبا لهجمات الصاعقة التي لا تعرف إسرائيل قوتها ولا اتجاه هجومها التالي خشية أن تندفع إلي جنوب إسرائيل من خلال الممرات الجبلية* 



*جاء في كتاب التكفير للجنرال حاييم هيرتسوج المتحدث العسكري الإسرائيلي ومدير المخابرات الإسرائيلية الأسبق \' لقد وقعت القوات الإسرائيلية في اكبر خطر يقع فيه الطرف المحارب وذلك عندما أعجب الضباط والجنود من هذه القوات ببسالة وكفاءة المقاتلين المصريين وقد اخذ هذا الإعجاب يتزايد مع تطور عمليات القتال \'*

*والحق ما شهدت به الأعداء* 

*تحية إلى الرجال الذين ضحوا بكل شئ من أجلنا* 

*بس أمانة اللى يروح أسكندرية ويقابل السيد جمال الدين يبوس لى أيديه وعنيه ويقوله مصر كلها فكراك وفى ننى العين والقلب شيلاك*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*ملحمة السويس*


*عندما يتجسد الإسلام فى رجل له ورع أبو بكر وشجاعة عمر فى الحق وقلب حمزة فى القتال نكون نتحدث عن الشيخ المجاهد / حافظ على احمد سلامة إمام مسجد الشهداء بالسويس*

*لن نتحدث عن اشتراكه فى مقاومة المحتل الانجليزى لمصر قبل الثورة* 

*ولن نتحدث عن تزويده للمجاهدين من أبناء فلسطين بالسلاح لمقاومة الإنجليز بفلسطين*

*ولن نتحدث عن تزويده لكتائب الفدائيين بالسلاح فى حرب 1948*

*ولن نتحدث عن اشتراكه فى  مقاومه العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956*

*ولن أتوقف عند اشتراكه فى حرب الاستنزاف ضد إسرائيل فى الفترة من يونيو 1967 إلى أكتوبر 1973*

*ولن أتحدث عن إقامته لأكبر مجمع دينى بالقاهرة وهو مسجد النور بالقاهرة*

*ولن أتحدث عن دوره فى دعم القوات المسلحة والجيش الثالث أثناء حرب أكتوبر 1973*

*ولكني سأتوقف مع التاريخ أمام لحظة واحدة* 

*ففى تاريخ كل امة لحظات فاصلة يتوقف فيها التاريخ قليلا وينطلق بعدها ليسطر أفراح النصر أو أحزان الهزيمة للأمة*

*ومن أهم هذه اللحظات فى تاريخ مصر الحديث ما حدث يوم 24 أكتوبر 1973*

*فبعد صدور قرار الأمم المتحدة بوقف القتال يوم 22 أكتوبر 1973 وكعادة إسرائيل فى احترام القرارات الدولية شرعت القوات الإسرائيلية فى استغلال وقف إطلاق النار والتوسع جنوبا وغربا وقامت بحصار مدينة السويس* 

*وجاءت الأوامر من أمريكا بضرورة الاستيلاء على السويس حتى تجد إسرائيل ما تساوم به فى اتفاقية وقف القتال خصوصا وان أوضاع قواتها غرب القناة ميئوس منها وتعتبر رهينة فى يد القوات المصرية* 

*ووفرت الإدارة الأمريكية كل ما تريد من أسلحة وعتاد لتنفيذ ذلك الهدف الذى يمكن أن يقلب كل الموازين فى المعركة ويحول النصر المصرى إلى هزيمة*

*وانتشت الأحلام فى ذهن الجنرال أدان الذى كلف بهذه المهمة وراودته أحلام البطولة وان يصبح بطل إسرائيل القومي ومحول هزيمتها إلى نصر بعد أن يدخل السويس وعلى رأسه إكليل الغار وخصوصا بعد الفشل الذريع الذى منى به زميله شارون فى معركة الإسماعيلية* 



*ولم يضيع أدان وقته وأمر الطيران الامريكى الحديث الذى وصل إلى ارض المعركة أن يقوم فورا بمعاونة المدفعية الإسرائيلية فى قصف السويس للقضاء على اى مقاومة قد تتواجد بها رغم علمه بعدم وجود اى قوات عسكرية مصرية بها*

*ويبدأ الطيران الإسرائيلي فى مهمته بقصف السويس بكل ما أرسلته أمريكا من ذخائر حتى القنابل زنة ألف وألفين رطل وتحولت السويس إلى مدينة أشباح مهدمة وخصوصا أن أهلها قد هجروا منها قبل الحرب ولم يبقى بها سوى عدد قليل من المدنيين* 

*واستمر القصف الشديد للمدينة ثم وجه الجنرال أدان إنذاره إلى محافظ السويس بالاستسلام وإلا قام الطيران الإسرائيلي بتدمير المدينة*

*ويقع المحافظ / بدوى الخولى فى موقف صعب فلا توجد وسيلة اتصال بالقاهرة ويتصل بمستشاره العسكرى العميد / عادل إسلام ويتشاور معه عن إمكانية الدفاع عن المدينة ولكنه يخبره بعدم وجود اى قوات عسكرية بها ولكن قرار المقاومة سيعنى قيام الطيران الاسرائيلى بتدمير المدينة التى تكلف إنشائها مليارات الجنيهات وهناك قرار جديد سيصدر بوقف القتال …*

*وتصل أخبار هذه المحادثة إلى الشيخ حافظ سلامة الذي يتوجه للعميد عادل ويقول له* 

*إذا أردت الاستسلام أنت والمحافظ فيمكنكم الاستسلام بصفتكم الشخصية* 

*ولكن السويس لن تستسلم* 

*ثم يصعد إلى مأذنة مسجد الشهداء ويطلق النداء*

*الله اكبر.. الله اكبر..الله اكبر*

*حي على الجهاد.. حيى على الجهاد*

*انه صوت بلال يؤذن على مر التاريخ* 

*الله اكبر ..الله اكبر*

*الله اكبر من كل أسلحة أمريكا*

* الله اكبر من مكر إسرائيل* 

*الله اكبر من الدبابات وجنود المظلات وجنود المشاه* 

*الله اكبر من كل شيء* 

*ويأمر الجنرال/ أدان قواته ببدء هجومها على السويس التى بدت بعد القصف وكأنها مدينة أشباح خالية 200 دبابة إسرائيلية من أحدث ما فى الترسانة الأمريكية وأقواها يدعمها كتيبة من جنود المظلات من خيرة وأشرس جنود الجيش الإسرائيلي تدعمهم كتيبتين من جنود المشاة بعرباتهم المدرعة*

*تتقدم هذه القوة لاحتلال المدينة من ثلاثة محاور* 

*لواء العقيد/ آرييه المدرع يدخل من اتجاه الشمال والشمال الغرب ومعه كتيبة المظليين*

*لواء العقيد/ جابى يتقدم من اتجاه الجنوب ومعه كتيبتى مشاه على أن تلتقى القوتان فى وسط المدينة*

*وتصل الدبابات الإسرائيلية إلى وسط المدينة أمام مبنى الحافظة* 

*ويصل صوت الشيخ حافظ إلى قلوب بقايا أهل السويس المتواجدين بالمدينة*

*الله اكبر الله اكبر* 

*حيى على الجهاد حيى على الجهاد*

*الجنة تناديكم يا رجال*

*حيى على الجهاد*

*وينتفض الرجال فالجنة تناديهم*

*وتتحرك السويس بكل من فيها من رجال ونساء وأطفال خرجو بكل ما توافر لأيديهم من أسلحة* 

*وتنفجر الدبابات الإسرائيلية بعد أن يقصفها الرجال بالقنابل اليدوية المضادة للدبابات وتنطلق الرصاصات ويصرخ رجال المظلات الإسرائيليين يطلبون من قيادتهم النجدة وان تخرجهم من ذلك الجحيم بعد أن فرت الدبابات مذعورة بعد تدمير العديد منها وقتل معظم أفراد أطقمها*

*ويحاصر جزء كبير من المظليين اليهود فى قسم الأربعين وبعض العمارات المجاورة له والتى احتموا بها وتعالى صراخهم عبر أجهزة اللاسلكي يطلبون النجدة من قيادتهم التى لا تفهم ما حدث ما الذى فتح أبواب الجحيم عليهم فى هذه المدينة التى تم قصفها بكل هذه الشدة* 

*ويقوم الرجال بحصار المظليين وجنود المشاة اليهود الذين اختبئوا بالعمارات*

*وما زالت إسرائيل تتساءل عن مصير جنودها وتطالب بتسلم جثثهم التى لا تعرف أين هى*

*ومازال الشيخ حافظ يؤم الناس فى الصلاة بمسجد الشهداء بالسويس* 

*تحية إلى أرواح الشهداء من أبناء السويس*

*وتحية إلى شعب السويس البطل*

*وتحية إلى الشيخ حافظ سلامة الذي أنقذ النصر*

*وأمانة اللى يروح السويس ويقابل الشيخ حافظ يبوس لى أيديه وعنيه ويقوله مصر فاكراك وفى ننى العين والقلب شيلاك*

*جمال النجار*

----------


## قلم رصاص

*بارك الله فيك اخي جمال

والف رحمة علي الشهيد ابراهيم الرفاعي
وكل شهداء الاسلام*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> *بارك الله فيك اخي جمال
> 
> والف رحمة علي الشهيد ابراهيم الرفاعي
> وكل شهداء الاسلام*



اخى العزيز قلم رصاص
اولا 
وحشتنى
ثانيا
اتمنى ان تكون كلماتى هنا عن العملاق الشهيد ابراهيم الرفاعى قد اعجبتك
صدقنى
اعرف انى لم انجح فى اعطاء الرجل بعض حقه
ولكن عذرى ان الرفاعى اكبر من اى كلمات يمكن ان تكتب او تقال
مساءك زى الفل يا عمنا
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

:: 
*صح لسانك .. و تسلم ايدك*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد بن الوليد
					
				



*


> *صح لسانك .. و تسلم ايدك*



*اخى العزيز خالد*
*اسمح لى احيى الاسم الذى اخترته لنفسك*
*شكرا لك على ردك الكريم*
*نلتقى مع يوميات المعركة ان شاء الله*
*اخوك*
*جمال النجار*

----------

